# Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 03/16/2013



## SouthSyde

So this is our annual Spring Break meet for all the SQ peeps in Texas! Casual environment, where we get to meet fellow enthusiasts and listen to some FANTASTIC cars! I assure you there will be a few. We will have a couple of judges if you want your car critiqued as well! 

WHERE will it be? Well, "oilman" aka Ricky, has graciously offered us his lot for us to do this! It is North of Houston. Thanks Ricky, you ROCK!!!  So, for info on where exactly its going to be please PM "oilman"

As usual, food and drinks will be provided by the team... Soo, a head count of who can make it would be best so we know how much to prepare!

We are just trying to do our part to preserve SQ in the south!! We BLEED SQ down here!

So WHOSE IN??

1. Chad


----------



## SoundJunkie

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

1. Chad
2. Erik
3.


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

That sounds like it's worth getting a Saturday off for, count me in.

Rick-2011 WRX


----------



## narvarr

4. Narvarr

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



speakerpimp said:


> That sounds like it's worth getting a Saturday off for, count me in.
> 
> Rick-2011 WRX


Sounds greattt Rick, cannot wait to hear your car, I hear its pretty amazing! 

Remember to open ur trunk this time hehe


----------



## oilman

Can I come?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



oilman said:


> Can I come?


If ur car is done, ready, and locked and loaded! lol


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



narvarr said:


> 4. Narvarr
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Be awesome if you can make it Navarr...


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> Can I come?


Rather have it without you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

Lets list our systems so people can see what they get to demo:

Vehicle: Acura RL
HU: Mcintosh Mx5000
Dsp: Arc Audio PS8
Fronstage: Dynaudio esotar2 110, Dynaudio esotar2 430, Dynaudio mw172
Subwoofers: Falstaff 12 in 
Ampifiers: 2 x Arc Audio 4200se, Arc Audio 2300se


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Lets list our systems so people can see what they get to demo:
> 
> Vehicle: Toyota FJ Cruiser (Papa Smurf)
> System: HU- Panasonic Bottlehead (modified with new opamps, input caps and cryo treated WE tube)
> Custom built Class A discrete line driver
> Processor- Rane RPM 88 w/custom 12v power supply
> Amps and speakers:
> Zapco C2K 4.0 bridged on Dynaudio MW172 midbass
> Modified Class A bias Zapco 4.0 on 6W Focal Utopia Audiom mids and Scanspeak AirCirc tweeters
> Zapco 6.0 bridged mono on subs -
> Focal 33 KX(2)
> 
> From line driver to the amps the signal is balanced to processor and amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

It could change by the 16th, so I'll list on the 15th.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



oilman said:


> It could change by the 16th, so I'll list on the 15th.


ummm hopefully not that long??? Wait till the 15th? Im hoping to get my paws on it in a couple weeks!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



SoundJunkie said:


> SouthSyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets list our systems so people can see what they get to demo:
> 
> Vehicle: Toyota FJ Cruiser (Papa Smurf)
> System: HU- Panasonic Bottlehead (modified with new opamps, input caps and cryo treated WE tube)
> Custom built Class A discrete line driver
> Processor- Rane RPM 88 w/custom 12v power supply
> Amps and speakers:
> Zapco C2K 4.0 bridged on Dynaudio MW172 midbass
> Modified Class A bias Zapco 4.0 on 6W Focal Utopia Audiom mids and Scanspeak AirCirc tweeters
> Zapco 6.0 bridged mono on subs -
> Focal 33 KX(2)
> 
> From line driver to the amps the signal is balanced to processor and amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

I am planning on going .
I am also planning on bringing my cutlass .I am working on it might look crapy but it's always a nice car to listen ( I think ) .


----------



## oilman

tijuana_no said:


> I am planning on going .
> I am also planning on bringing my cutlass .I am working on it might look crapy but it's always a nice car to listen ( I think ) .


I'm sure it will be appreciated by all. 
Thanks!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto


----------



## oilman

SouthSyde said:


> 1. Chad
> 2. Erik
> 3. Rick P.
> 4. Navarr
> 5. oilman
> 6. Ruperto


Where's Matt and Brian?


----------



## ErinH

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



oilman said:


> It could change by the 16th, so I'll list on the 15th.


lol. I'm all too familiar with this.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



bikinpunk said:


> lol. I'm all to familiar with this.


Erin, I cannot wait to see what you are up to, seeing that you are selling all of your front stage! 

New drivers? New locations? New car???


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean

Here is my equipment list:


----------



## oilman

DeanE10 said:


> 1. Chad
> 2. Erik
> 3. Rick P.
> 4. Navarr
> 5. oilman
> 6. Ruperto
> 7. Dean
> 
> Here is my equipment list:


Nice schematic Dean. I would like to do something like that once I'm down to nothing but tuning.


----------



## oilman

Car- 2012 Elantra (Silver, black rims)

Install-SOLID- Doors fiberglassed sealed with 3 layers of Second Skin custom made to handle the 
9" midbass. 

HU- Alpine 7990 (now)

Processor- Arc PS8

Brax 135x2 watts-Tweeters Rainbow Cal 27's 

Brax 135x2 watts-Midrange Brax 2.1's or Focal BE's in the pillars

Brax 240X2 watts- Midbass AT 23i's 

Mosconi AS-300.2 bridged around 1100 watts x1-Focal KX33. 1.61 sealed. 

Power wire-2.0 welding lead
Speaker wire- IXOS
Interconnects, Kimber Kable


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> Car- 2012 Elantra (Silver, black rims)
> 
> Install-SOILD- Doors fiberglassed sealed with 3 layers of Second Skin custom made to handle the
> 9" midbass.
> 
> HU- Alpine 7990 (now)
> 
> Processor- Arc PS8
> 
> Brax 135x2 watts-Tweeters Rainbow Cal 27's
> 
> Brax 135x2 watts-Midrange Brax 2.1's or Focal BE's in the pillars
> 
> Brax 240X2 watts- Midbass AT 23i's
> 
> Mosconi AS-300.2 bridged around 1100 watts x1-Focal KX33. 1.61 sealed.
> 
> Power wire-2.0 welding lead
> Speaker wire- IXOS
> Interconnects, Kimber Kable


Who soiled your install? Spellcheck

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> Who soiled your install? Spellcheck
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Lol, can't blame that one auto correct.


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



oilman said:


> Lol, can't blame that one auto correct.


can you blame that to dirty noise ..........lol


----------



## oilman

tijuana_no said:


> can you blame that to dirty noise ..........lol


Yep! Lose ground on the DSP.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



oilman said:


> Car- 2012 Elantra (Silver, black rims)
> 
> Install-SOLID- Doors fiberglassed sealed with 3 layers of Second Skin custom made to handle the
> 9" midbass.
> 
> HU- Alpine 7990 (now)
> 
> Processor- Arc PS8
> 
> Brax 135x2-Tweeters Rainbow Cal 27's
> 
> Brax 135x2-Midrange Brax 2.1's or Focal BE's in the pillars
> 
> Brax 240X2- Midbass AT 23i's
> 
> Mosconi AS-300.2 bridged around 1100 watts x1-Focal KX33. 1.61 sealed.
> 
> Power wire-2.0 welding lead
> Speaker wire- IXOS
> Interconnects, Kimber Kable


I swore I know alot of amps, but I have never heard of Brax 135x2 or the 240x2.. How much power is it??


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



DeanE10 said:


> 1. Chad
> 2. Erik
> 3. Rick P.
> 4. Navarr
> 5. oilman
> 6. Ruperto
> 7. Dean
> 
> Here is my equipment list:


Welcome back Dean! You were missing for awhile!! hehe


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

If I can't make the trip to Daytona, then this is the next best thing.

Count me in for the time being

Car and system should be as follows

2007 Audi A4 Quattro
Headunit: Stock
Processor: up in air, looking at Helix P-dsp, or Zapco DSP-6
Amps: currently Focal Solid 4 and Focal Solid 1 (may be 2 PHD 2200, 11000)
front stage: PHD FB6.1 MB, PHD AF1cTW (could be Studio.1)
Subs: PHD FB10's x2 in Fiberglass enclosures

willing to judge as I am certified in both USAC and MECA

I will plan on a trip there, unless I can get some help for the trip to Daytona.


----------



## narvarr

SQ Audi said:


> If I can't make the trip to Daytona, then this is the next best thing.
> 
> Count me in for the time being
> 
> Car and system should be as follows
> 
> 2007 Audi A4 Quattro
> Headunit: Stock
> Processor: up in air, looking at Helix P-dsp, or Zapco DSP-6
> Amps: currently Focal Solid 4 and Focal Solid 1 (may be 2 PHD 2200, 11000)
> front stage: PHD FB6.1 MB, PHD AF1cTW (could be Studio.1)
> Subs: PHD FB10's x2 in Fiberglass enclosures
> 
> willing to judge as I am certified in both USAC and MECA
> 
> I will plan on a trip there, unless I can get some help for the trip to Daytona.


Sounds like the system is coming together nicely there Joe.

Dean! Long time no see bud!

I'm almost ashamed to post what I'm running right now (in my Sig.))
I got some upgrades coming but may not be installed by then.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



SQ Audi said:


> If I can't make the trip to Daytona, then this is the next best thing.
> 
> Count me in for the time being
> 
> Car and system should be as follows
> 
> 2007 Audi A4 Quattro
> Headunit: Stock
> Processor: up in air, looking at Helix P-dsp, or Zapco DSP-6
> Amps: currently Focal Solid 4 and Focal Solid 1 (may be 2 PHD 2200, 11000)
> front stage: PHD FB6.1 MB, PHD AF1cTW (could be Studio.1)
> Subs: PHD FB10's x2 in Fiberglass enclosures
> 
> willing to judge as I am certified in both USAC and MECA
> 
> I will plan on a trip there, unless I can get some help for the trip to Daytona.


Welcome Joe!!!! Well, im trying for daytona as well, so that means Ill see you at least at one of these two events!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



narvarr said:


> Sounds like the system is coming together nicely there Joe.
> 
> Dean! Long time no see bud!
> 
> I'm almost ashamed to post what I'm running right now (in my Sig.))
> I got some upgrades coming but may not be installed by then.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Get on it!! Sleep 2 hr a night! LOL jk


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

Could do a road trip for an install 

Need kicks, pillars and false floor with linear actuator...anyone up for some install fun?

Joe

j/k...or am i?


----------



## xxlrg

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

I'm always down to come out and demo some vehicles. I enjoyed the College Station meet even though I only got the opportunity to listen to a couple. I sure want to have a listen to yours Southsyde and I could use some guidance also.


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> Get on it!! Sleep 2 hr a night! LOL jk


Sleep??? What's that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

Ok I am in I think... Thats my sons bday on the 16th... so we will have to see..


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

Here's a good guess at what I'll be running aroung that time.

2011 Subaru WRX

Headunit: Pioneer DEX-P9 (w/Carrozzeria faceplate)

Processor: Pioneer DEQ-P9

Amps: Audison LRX 2.150
Audison LRX 2.250
Audison LRX 1.400

Speakers: Morel Supremo 602 components
a/d/s PX310


----------



## UNBROKEN

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

If my install is completed which I think it will be I'll take a day off and swing by. 

2012 Ram R/T
OEM head unit
Mosconi 6to8
Mosconi AS200.4 (x2)
Focal Utopia Be N*7 active
12W6v2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)


----------



## oilman

I don't see Hugo on the list. Also, Rick there was a guy at the show Sunday that lived in Cypress which is about 10 miles from my house. Not sure of his name.


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



oilman said:


> I don't see Hugo on the list. Also, Rick there was a guy at the show Sunday that lived in Cypress which is about 10 miles from my house. Not sure of his name.


I think you're taking about Frank. Did he drive a red Porsche Boxster? I'll check and see if I have his number...


----------



## oilman

speakerpimp said:


> I think you're taking about Frank. Did he drive a red Porsche Boxster? I'll check and see if I have his number...


Not sure what he drove, he competed in SQ.


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> Not sure what he drove, he competed in SQ.


Be kind of interesting if he did SPL in a Boxter! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

There was some very small cars doing SPL.


----------



## Booger

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

I'm in!!


----------



## Randyman...

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

I'm a tentative "Maybe"  System in sig (awaiting a replacement 4" Point Source from Morel, and swapping the JL300/2 with an HD600/4 on the Elate 9"s  ). I still haven't T/A'd or RTA'd the system - so a good tune is needed once these few items get buttoned up.

OT - What do you guys use to make those system diagrams? I dig them!

Rawk! :guitarist:


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



Booger said:


> I'm in!!


Where in LA are you from? What kind of setup do you have?


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



speakerpimp said:


> I think you're taking about Frank. Did he drive a red Porsche Boxster? I'll check and see if I have his number...


Ricky , is talking about Stubbs , he has a 50's pick- up and loves SQ .I invaded him and might be coming.
I also told Frank about the event and will remind him about it.........


----------



## oilman

tijuana_no said:


> Ricky , is talking about Stubbs , he has a 50's pick- up and loves SQ .I invaded him and might be coming.
> I also told Frank about the event and will remind him about it.........


You did what to him?


----------



## oilman

I beat Erik to it. Hehe


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

Ruperto, dont EVER invade me please?


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



SouthSyde said:


> Ruperto, dont EVER invade me please?


Nope ..................................................................................................................................................................................you don't need one .

SOMEONE HAS TO COOK!LOL


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



oilman said:


> You did what to him?


LMAO


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

I brew a few caps on my DA-ii and yesterday had a nasty noise on my hights .I pull the EQ's and seem to stop might have a few things blown also there. I will try to fix'em before if not I will go with 
HU- C90
SPEAKERS - FOCAL ,ID
AMPS- zapco C2 Comps.


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

I blew a few caps on my DA-ii and yesterday had a nasty noise on my hights .I pull the EQ's and seem to stop might have a few things blown also there. I will try to fix'em before if not I will go with 
HU- C90
SPEAKERS - FOCAL ,ID
AMPS- zapco C2 Comps.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

Ruperto, I look forward to hearing this beast once again. It has been since 2006!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



SQ Audi said:


> Ruperto, I look forward to hearing this beast once again. It has been since 2006!


Joe, just so you can guage where our meet is, Its about 40 min from Pate's shop.


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Ruperto, dont EVER invade me please?


Wtf?? No invasions? I'm not coming

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

this is during TX2K13 for us 'gofast' folks.


----------



## UNBROKEN

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

So I'm going to talk to a few local shops about my install and it will be done by the meet. Whoever installs it will do the initial tune and that's likely where it'll be set at this meet 
Is anyone with 6to8 experience gonna be there that may wanna do some tweaking if needed?


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

you should have Pate's shop in College Station do it all...soup to nuts.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

This will probably get changed to March 9th! Hope that is not going to be a hassle for anybody!


----------



## UNBROKEN

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

With my work schedule I need to stay local for the install.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

Very possible I will be going if on the 9th... will be out of town on the 16th.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



oilman said:


> Where's Matt and Brian?


I'm still around! New job and wedding planning has kept me busy as hell. Looking forward to this meet and hope to make it. I could really use a tune!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I'm still around! New job and wedding planning has kept me busy as hell. Looking forward to this meet and hope to make it. I could really use a tune!


About time for a new screen name! Those four eights are long gone! I suggest......

Princess Brianna

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



SoundJunkie said:


> About time for a new screen name! Those four eights are long gone! I suggest......
> 
> Princess Brianna
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Only if you change your's to Mama


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



Got-Four-Eights said:


> Only if you change your's to Mama


Fiesty!!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Fiesty!!!!


Off with his head! Imagine....dissin the king like that!! LOL

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



SoundJunkie said:


> Off with his head! Imagine....dissin the king like that!! LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


WoW! Big headed! LOL


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> WoW! Big headed! LOL




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## khaoticle

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

Im in!!! changed my work schedule 
Would love to meet and listen to many great installs. Trying to get ideas for my coming up install.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)

Is it soo hard to type in your name and add to list??? LOL

We are missing an important person.. NICK???? Where are you??? Earth to Nick!! LOL Hope you can make it..


----------



## khaoticle

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

Sorry, im at work, my thought process cut short. lol


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> 1. Chad
> 2. Erik
> 3. Rick P.
> 4. Navarr
> 5. oilman
> 6. Ruperto
> 7. Dean
> 8. Joe W. (maybe)
> 9. Larry
> 10. Matt (maybe)
> 11. Unbroken
> 12. Trung (mediumroast)
> 13. Booger
> 14. Randyman... (maybe)
> 15. Brian G.
> 16. Thong (khaocycle)
> 
> Is it soo hard to type in your name and add to list??? LOL
> 
> THONG??? Really??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## khaoticle

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*

...sigh...no! its not "THONG", its Tho^ng. but you can call me Tom


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



khaoticle said:


> ...sigh...no! its not "THONG", its Tho^ng. but you can call me Tom


Dont get your panties, or thong in a bunch! lol 

jk!!

Erik actually can say it, he speaks a few languages.. lol and he loves Bun bo Nuong, and Com tam bi suong cha!!


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



khaoticle said:


> ...sigh...no! its not "THONG", its Tho^ng. but you can call me Tom


I like "THONG " better ............................................I would use it ! would be awsome just to see peoples faces when I say it.


----------



## ErinH

changed the title of the thread to reflect the new date. don't change your minds again! lol.... I kid, I kid...


----------



## SoundJunkie

khaoticle said:


> ...sigh...no! its not "THONG", its Tho^ng. but you can call me Tom


Tom is boring....like Chad! Wth? I give Cuong crap all the time about his "chosen" name....lol! I promise to only call you Tho^ng

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speakerpimp

Damn, I have a wedding to go to on the 9th, down to a maybe.


1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P. (maybe)
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)


----------



## khaoticle

SoundJunkie said:


> Tom is boring....like Chad! Wth? I give Cuong crap all the time about his "chosen" name....lol! I promise to only call you Tho^ng
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


lol...Tom is common...but not everyone can handle Tho^ng you know. They go all day with "THONG" or Tong...... :/
thats cool, you can speak it  you and Chad are friends long enough that he taught you the whole language huh ;D


----------



## SQ Audi

I am a maybe even more now.

The 10th is my birthday...so we will see what happens

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P. (maybe)
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (big maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)


----------



## SouthSyde

*Ok, this fiasco is giving me a headache... IMPOSSIBLE to please everyone.. Glad I am not in politics!! LOL I had a few texts asking if I could make it March 9th, so I decided to change it, NOT thinking it would affect anyone... This was MY BAD, I shouldve thought it through...

So lets see who CANNOT make the 9th, but could the 16th... Either is fine with me! Lets vote!!!*


----------



## speakerpimp

Vote for 16th here. 9th seems to be impossible for me.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am fine with either so I go with majority vote.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> I am fine with either so I go with majority vote.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


x2...


----------



## oilman

ether date I will have fun.


----------



## SQ Audi

Wife said I can go to either...Erik, I may have to crash somewhere since I will be coming in on Friday after work.

Only way I can make this long trip.


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQ Audi said:


> Wife said I can go to either...Erik, I may have to crash somewhere since I will be coming in on Friday after work.
> 
> Only way I can make this long trip.


No problem brother! We have two extra rooms, you can have the one with the king size bed and bathroom

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mediumroast

Either date is fine but I already scheduled to be off work on the 9th. Still some time to change it though.


----------



## quality_sound

Damn, this would be sweet but 6 hours each way for how bad my car sounds right now... I dunno.

Then again, the entire system could be, and probably will be, different by then so I guess put me down as a maybe.


----------



## SouthSyde

6 Hrs is not bad! Just hang out, talk, eat, drink, listen to lots of cars!! What more than a guy can ask for?? LOL


----------



## SoundJunkie

quality_sound said:


> Damn, this would be sweet but 6 hours each way for how bad my car sounds right now... I dunno.
> 
> Then again, the entire system could be, and probably will be, by then so I guess put me down as a maybe.


I just drove 6 hours one way to work for four hours, turn around and came back! This will be a whole lot more fun! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

SoundJunkie said:


> I just drove 6 hours one way to work for four hours, turned around and came back! This will be a whole lot more fun!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

quality_sound said:


> Damn, this would be sweet but 6 hours each way for how bad my car sounds right now... I dunno.
> 
> Then again, the entire system could be, and probably will be, by then so I guess put me down as a maybe.


It would be good to have you. 6 hours isn't bad considering the time we'll have. 
Chad is going to ride a horse and that's worth the trip in itself.


----------



## quality_sound

^Right? If nothing else, I could get some help. I'm great at hearing problems, I'm rusty as hell at identifying the cause. Definitely doesn't help. 

**** it, put me down as a yes. The 16th works better for me.


----------



## oilman

Hell, I would have thought a Asian cowboy would have them coming from miles away.


----------



## pjc

If its the 9th I will be there. 16th is a no go for me unless I can swap a shift at work. 
I know what truck I will be driving but absolutely no clue what the system will consist of. With this baby coming I doubt it will be SQ oriented but ill be there. 
Ill bring the Blue Moon and oranges.


----------



## SouthSyde

oilman said:


> Hell, I would have thought a Asian cowboy would have them coming from miles away.



WoW


----------



## SouthSyde

Dang PJ, we decided on the 16th!! Final answer, no more changing!


----------



## pjc

SouthSyde said:


> Dang PJ, we decided on the 16th!! Final answer, no more changing!


Ill find someone to swap with at work. Shouldn't be a problem. Had a great time last year. Looking forward to it again.


----------



## oilman

I can put this event via webcam. The cameras around my house go to an off site server. This way everybody can see Chad ride a horse.


----------



## tijuana_no

Frank a friend of mine will be coming also .
Chad , please add him to the list .


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj


That blue moon gave me a HUGE headache!!!

So next viable question is.. WHAT DA HECK ARE WE EATING???


----------



## oilman

pjc said:


> If its the 9th I will be there. 16th is a no go for me unless I can swap a shift at work.
> I know what truck I will be driving but absolutely no clue what the system will consist of. With this baby coming I doubt it will be SQ oriented but ill be there.
> Ill bring the Blue Moon and oranges.


Really looking forward to seeing yours. Builds logs don't do justice and swapping shifts is doable. Your son will love it out here so bring the family.


----------



## pjc

oilman said:


> Really looking forward to seeing yours. Builds logs don't do justice and swapping shifts is doable. Your son will love it out here so bring the family.



**** man. I'm looking forward to yours. The pics look badass. Mine has changed a bit. Ill keep it at that for now. Not sure what it will be when the G2G gets here.


----------



## UNBROKEN

pjc...do you have those amps I sold you up and running?
I'd love to hear them since I never got to.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Also...and I definitely don't wanna turn this into a sale thread...but I'm about to sell my Focal 165KRX3 set. I have the crossovers and drivers but no grilles or pods. All are in mint condition. If anyone is interested I'll bring them with me.


----------



## SouthSyde

Bring it anyway! Never know!


----------



## ErinH

i see someone changed it back already. looks like you guys are gonna have a good time.

any desire for me to close this one and you guys start up a new one now that the date is cemented? I'd go ahead and clean it up but the posts are kind of intertwined. LMK. I'll delete my post after I hear back.


----------



## stokxn

just got informed of this from Rick and will def be there.
Doug S.
running sig vv


----------



## SouthSyde

bikinpunk said:


> i see someone changed it back already. looks like you guys are gonna have a good time.
> 
> any desire for me to close this one and you guys start up a new one now that the date is cemented? I'd go ahead and clean it up but the posts are kind of intertwined. LMK. I'll delete my post after I hear back.


Thanks Erin, but its final answer now tho!


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> 1. Chad
> 2. Erik
> 3. Rick P.
> 4. Navarr
> 5. oilman
> 6. Ruperto
> 7. Dean
> 8. Joe W. (maybe)
> 9. Larry
> 10. Matt (maybe)
> 11. Unbroken
> 12. Trung (mediumroast)
> 13. Booger
> 14. Randyman... (maybe)
> 15. Brian G.
> 16. Thong (khaocycle)
> 17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
> 18. Paul (qualitysound)
> 19. Pj
> 20. Doug S.


This looks to be a nice turnout! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

narvarr said:


> This looks to be a nice turnout!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


It would be great if this many showed. I always thought we were a dying breed and the bigger the turn out the better. Once we get closer I'll plan accordingly.


----------



## xxlrg

I will be there no matter what date it is. I have some stuff that I might want to sell if its ok to do that. I'm guessing that it is ok. Let me know if not.


----------



## speakerpimp

Will there be any power outlets near where the cars will be??


----------



## oilman

speakerpimp said:


> Will there be any power outlets near where the cars will be??


Yes, I can run extension cords to paddock where the cars will be staged. Lets hope for a day like today, low 80's and lots of sun. I texted you the layout.


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> just got informed of this from Rick and will def be there.
> Doug S.
> running sig vv


Welcome! Nice system you have... You guys love supremos down there huh?


----------



## SouthSyde

Just got back from meeting up with Rick aka Speakerpimp. It was a pleasure hanging out with you for a little bit. Your car was treat to listen to, and I know it will even get MUCH better after you finish up the install!!

He has a great passion for music, good sound, and this hobby!! Did I mention he was pretty passtionate about this ****? 

So of course, I asked him to join our group of nutz, this diysfunctional family of ours! hehe 

Welcome to the team Rick!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Just got back from meeting up with Rick aka Speakerpimp. It was a pleasure hanging out with you for a little bit. Your car was treat to listen to, and I know it will even get MUCH better after you finish up the install!!
> 
> He has a great passion for music, good sound, and this hobby!! Did I mention he was pretty passtionate about this ****?
> 
> So of course, I asked him to join our group of nutz, this diysfunctional family of ours! hehe
> 
> Welcome to the team Rick!!!


What?? He realize what he is getting into?!? LOL

Anyway...welcome to the united nations of Southern Nutz misfits Rick!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SouthSyde said:


> Just got back from meeting up with Rick aka Speakerpimp. It was a pleasure hanging out with you for a little bit. Your car was treat to listen to, and I know it will even get MUCH better after you finish up the install!!
> 
> He has a great passion for music, good sound, and this hobby!! Did I mention he was pretty passtionate about this ****?
> 
> So of course, I asked him to join our group of nutz, this diysfunctional family of ours! hehe
> 
> Welcome to the team Rick!!!


Welcome to the Team!!!!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SoundJunkie said:


> What?? He realize what he is getting into?!? LOL
> 
> Anyway...welcome to the united nations of Southern Nutz misfits Rick!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No joke.. my bank account is still recovering


----------



## matdotcom2000

Welcome to the TEAM pimpin  I cant wait to listen to some new cars... Been itching for 2 months now.. I should have taken some benadryl but ahhh well. My ears need to be fed. 



SouthSyde said:


> Just got back from meeting up with Rick aka Speakerpimp. It was a pleasure hanging out with you for a little bit. Your car was treat to listen to, and I know it will even get MUCH better after you finish up the install!!
> 
> He has a great passion for music, good sound, and this hobby!! Did I mention he was pretty passtionate about this ****?
> 
> So of course, I asked him to join our group of nutz, this diysfunctional family of ours! hehe
> 
> Welcome to the team Rick!!!


----------



## oilman

Glad to have you Rick! Nice addition.


----------



## SQ Audi

From the only Okie on the team, welcome!


----------



## quality_sound

It's only been a few hours but I definitely think I'll be swapping the Quarts for the Morels. I have no idea if the dash pods will be done, or even started but worst case I can get the tweeter swapped. Hopefully at least ONE Morel dealer will get back to me about some midbasses.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> It's only been a few hours but I definitely think I'll be swapping the Quarts for the Morels. I have no idea if the dash pods will be done, or even started but worst case I can get the tweeter swapped. Hopefully at least ONE Morel dealer will get back to me about some midbasses.


if you are talking about the qtd25 and the mt23, both are great tweeters!! Both works greattt off axis... the mt23 has that sharp almost metallic sound.  I think the morel has an edge over the quarts as well, not by much tho!


----------



## UNBROKEN

SouthSyde said:


> Just got back from meeting up with Rick aka Speakerpimp. It was a pleasure hanging out with you for a little bit. Your car was treat to listen to, and I know it will even get MUCH better after you finish up the install!!
> 
> He has a great passion for music, good sound, and this hobby!! Did I mention he was pretty passtionate about this ****?
> 
> So of course, I asked him to join our group of nutz, this diysfunctional family of ours! hehe
> 
> Welcome to the team Rick!!!


I spent a few minutes on the phone with him yesterday....gotta meet up in person soon and discuss some more stuff. Gotta go see Rocky too.
Both of them are busy so I may have no install at all for the meet but I still wanna come check everyone else's stuff out.


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> if you are talking about the qtd25 and the mt23, both are great tweeters!! Both works greattt off axis... the mt23 has that sharp almost metallic sound.  I think the morel has an edge over the quarts as well, not by much tho!


QTD25 and whatever is in the Integra Ovation 4s. I also have a set of MT12s I could use in place of the QTD25s if I decide to try something softer. The Morels are a LOT brighter than I thought they'd be. I knocked them down 3dB on the passive.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> QTD25 and whatever is in the Integra Ovation 4s. I also have a set of MT12s I could use in place of the QTD25s if I decide to try something softer. The Morels are a LOT brighter than I thought they'd be. I knocked them down 3dB on the passive.


Ahhh, those are the mt-22s.. they mt-23 are a little softer with a lil more extension on the top!


----------



## SouthSyde

UNBROKEN said:


> I spent a few minutes on the phone with him yesterday....gotta meet up in person soon and discuss some more stuff. Gotta go see Rocky too.
> Both of them are busy so I may have no install at all for the meet but I still wanna come check everyone else's stuff out.


Yea of course, finish or not, just come hang out meet our lil group of audionutz in the south! 

We do this a couple times a year sooo always a next time!


----------



## khanhfat

*Re: Houston/Texas Spring Break G2G 3/16/2013*



Got-Four-Eights said:


> I'm still around! New job and wedding planning has kept me busy as hell. Looking forward to this meet and hope to make it. I could really use a tune!


Need a wedding photographer bro? 

Sorry guys , i have an event on the 16th can't really go. I would love to meet up the each guys and listen to some cars . My car is very mellow and warm sounding compared to most of the system I've heard from Matt, Chad, Erik.

Welcome to Rick to the team. I'm free on most weekdays so PM me guys if you want to meet up and listen.


----------



## azngotskills

SouthSyde said:


> Just got back from meeting up with Rick aka Speakerpimp. It was a pleasure hanging out with you for a little bit. Your car was treat to listen to, and I know it will even get MUCH better after you finish up the install!!
> 
> He has a great passion for music, good sound, and this hobby!! Did I mention he was pretty passtionate about this ****?
> 
> So of course, I asked him to join our group of nutz, this diysfunctional family of ours! hehe
> 
> Welcome to the team Rick!!!


Welcome man!!! 

I think I can finally make this one and get you meet the rest of your guys...just need to make sure the wedding I have in March is not this weekend

Not much of a system right now, but it would be cool to chill and hang out


----------



## tijuana_no

SouthSyde said:


> Just got back from meeting up with Rick aka Speakerpimp. It was a pleasure hanging out with you for a little bit. Your car was treat to listen to, and I know it will even get MUCH better after you finish up the install!!
> 
> He has a great passion for music, good sound, and this hobby!! Did I mention he was pretty passtionate about this ****?
> 
> So of course, I asked him to join our group of nutz, this diysfunctional family of ours! hehe
> 
> Welcome to the team Rick!!!


welcome rick !


----------



## speakerpimp

Thanks y'all, glad to be a part of the team!


----------



## SQ Audi

This wouldn't be Rick Paul would it?


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> This wouldn't be Rick Paul would it?


It is Joe... yall know each other?


----------



## SQ Audi

Yep, we have talked in the past quite alot. Besides, he was at Pate's GTG when I came into town..
OU/TX weekend.


----------



## stokxn

SouthSyde said:


> Welcome! Nice system you have... You guys love supremos down there huh?


Thanks..yes they are quite angelic. I have yet to hear Ricks' car with the newer version Supremos. something to behold I"m sure


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> Thanks..yes they are quite angelic. I have yet to hear Ricks' car with the newer version Supremos. something to behold I"m sure


Rick was talking about your build when I met him, its the works I hear. 

Its gonna be for sure done by the time of the meet right?


----------



## speakerpimp

Hey Joe!! Yep it's me, looking forward to hanging out again, totally awesome you're driving down btw.

I'd like to say big thanks to Chad for meeting up and taking the time to give my car a honest evaluation. That dude is serious!!


----------



## SouthSyde

speakerpimp said:


> Hey Joe!! Yep it's me, looking forward to hanging out again, totally awesome you're driving down btw.
> 
> I'd like to say big thanks to Chad for meeting up and taking the time to give my car a honest evaluation. That dude is serious!!


No problem my friend... Its a SICKNESS I tell ya!! hehe


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> No problem my friend... Its a SICKNESS I tell ya!! hehe


And I am infected!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> And I am infected!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Its very contagious! LOL


----------



## MoparMike

Missed the opportunity to go last year, gonna try and make it out.


----------



## SQ Audi

SouthSyde said:


> Its very contagious! LOL


I have been puking SQ for about 30 years now...it is very contagious!


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> I have been puking SQ for about 30 years now...it is very contagious!


Joe, quit EFFIN around! iS the Audi gonna debut at the G2G or not????? lol


----------



## oilman

30 years ago was 6x9's in the back deck. It was pure SQ goodness! Oh and then I upgraded to a big set of home audio speakers stacked in the backseat of my 79 Corolla along with 3" of beach sand and melted Doctor Zogs Sex wax all in the floorboard, that system rocked too.


----------



## SQ Audi

SouthSyde said:


> Joe, quit EFFIN around! iS the Audi gonna debut at the G2G or not????? lol


I don't know. I hope so. We are getting the speakers sent over to us from Italy. I will have the first set of the Studio components in the country.

I want to debut it, but right now, it could go either way.

:sadface:


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> I don't know. I hope so. We are getting the speakers sent over to us from Italy. I will have the first set of the Studio components in the country.
> 
> I want to debut it, but right now, it could go either way.
> 
> :sadface:


And this is why we need to hear these gems of yours!


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike


----------



## SQ Audi

SouthSyde said:


> And this is why we need to hear these gems of yours!


I will do everything I can, even if it is just getting it playing. I have learned that the PHD Italian amps will be available in April, so I will have them for most of the season too.

Definitely by Sketoe's show.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> I will do everything I can, even if it is just getting it playing. I have learned that the PHD Italian amps will be available in April, so I will have them for most of the season too.
> 
> Definitely by Sketoe's show.


U da man!!!! Joe!!! Cant wait to try em out, maybe you can convince me to change out my front stage?


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> U da man!!!! Joe!!! Cant wait to try em out, maybe you can convince me to change out my front stage?


You have a front stage? Where the hell is this phantom system you speak of?? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> You have a front stage? Where the hell is this phantom system you speak of??
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Just heard it for the second time last night!! 

Keep it up, maybe I'll throw that focal in there too? hmmm LOL  You no get!


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Just heard it for the second time last night!!
> 
> Keep it up, maybe I'll throw that focal in there too? hmmm LOL  You no get!


NOOOOOO!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caraudioaddict

So you can only attend the meet if your car is complete?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Mine may not be done...I'm going.


----------



## SQ Audi

Hell, mine might not be done, but I most likely will be there. Long drive, but might be worth it.


----------



## quality_sound

Mine probably won't be done either. I'm still going. There's a SMALL chance it'll be listenable, but we'll see.


----------



## SouthSyde

MIne be done!!! LOL haha sorry guys, I dont get to say that often!


----------



## quality_sound

If Rick gets back to me mine could be.


----------



## khanhfat

Sorry I can't make it guys. I was talking to a friend and he mentioned about the speakers that he wants to own the most is Lowther ( home audio stuff) . But then I found the drivers is available for sale... very curious what it can do. They're high sensitivity and full range. Only if i have a Van or a truck I can fit a full range on Dash lool.

CommonSense Audio


----------



## quality_sound

So you can't go because you bought home speakers?


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> If Rick gets back to me mine could be.


Or at least we aim em at the meet, and send to you after done like we spoke about...


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> Or at least we aim em at the meet, and send to you after done like we spoke about...


Whatever we need to do. He just hasn't gotten back to me yet. I'm sure he's just busy.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Whatever we need to do. He just hasn't gotten back to me yet. I'm sure he's just busy.


Just texted Rick for ya, he been reallllly busy hasnt even been on DIY, but I told him he got a PM, so he will check soon!


----------



## oilman

SouthSyde said:


> Just texted Rick for ya, he been reallllly busy hasnt even been on DIY, but I told him he got a PM, so he will check soon!


He has a baby coming any day as well.


----------



## quality_sound

No kidding? That's awesome!!


----------



## SouthSyde

Ok, so just talked to Ruperto, and there will be a new agenda for fun... He will have some USACi score sheets and whoever wants to be juged FOR FUN, can do so... INFORMAL, dont have to pay a fee so you dont get any trophies, just BRAGGING RIGHTS! Just so everyone who wants their car critique with a score card to see whtat they are lacking, or what needs to be worked on.. And also everyone can kinda get a taste of how competition is...  Like I said, its all for fun and dont cost anything! 

I will be making a CD used to be judged and everyone will get a copy as well!! 

GOOOD TIMES!!!!


----------



## stokxn

This sounds great ^^^^^
really looking forward to all this. with a user name like "Oilman" I probably have some things in common with this fellow:thinking:

BTW... Rick has become highly sought after now that he's more able to do what he does best. if you don't mind waiting in line, it's well worth it


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> Ok, so just talked to Ruperto, and there will be a new agenda for fun... He will have some USACi score sheets and whoever wants to be juged FOR FUN, can do so... INFORMAL, dont have to pay a fee so you dont get any trophies, just BRAGGING RIGHTS! Just so everyone who wants their car critique with a score card to see whtat they are lacking, or what needs to be worked on.. And also everyone can kinda get a taste of how competition is...  Like I said, its all for fun and dont cost anything!
> 
> I will be making a CD used to be judged and everyone will get a copy as well!!
> 
> GOOOD TIMES!!!!


Are ya going to post a track list for the CD or is it a surprise? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

stokxn said:


> This sounds great ^^^^^
> really looking forward to all this. with a user name like "Oilman" I probably have some things in common with this fellow:thinking:
> 
> BTW... Rick has become highly sought after now that he's more able to do what he does best. if you don't mind waiting in line, it's well worth it


It will be a blast! I am also in Petro Chemical....EPC. Lots to talk about!

Anyone want to see a Usaci scoresheet? I have one around here somewhere.... hmmmm....lemme think???


Oh yeah! My 2011 World Finals ModQ winning scoresheet!! LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqNP6qGctyk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Video for fun!

BRING IT!









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> It will be a blast! I am also in Petro Chemical....EPC. Lots to talk about!
> 
> Anyone want to see a Usaci scoresheet? I have one around here somewhere.... hmmmm....lemme think???
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! My 2011 World Finals ModQ winning scoresheet!! LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqNP6qGctyk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Video for fun!
> 
> BRING IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


LMAO!!!! U steep to that level!! Bring up World Champion to sway the judge!! Ruperto has one of the bestttt ears I know, your tricks wont work with him!!! LOL


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> Ok, so just talked to Ruperto, and there will be a new agenda for fun... He will have some USACi score sheets and whoever wants to be juged FOR FUN, can do so... INFORMAL, dont have to pay a fee so you dont get any trophies, just BRAGGING RIGHTS! Just so everyone who wants their car critique with a score card to see whtat they are lacking, or what needs to be worked on.. And also everyone can kinda get a taste of how competition is...  Like I said, its all for fun and dont cost anything!
> 
> I will be making a CD used to be judged and everyone will get a copy as well!!
> 
> GOOOD TIMES!!!!


I'm always down to boost everyone else's ego.


----------



## Bnixon

Hey guys,

Just wondering if this event will be open for some newbies to join ya. Don't have a great system at the moment but live in the woodlands (north Houston) and would love the opportunity to listen to some great SQ systems.

Brandon


----------



## SouthSyde

Thats what its alllll about!!! As long as you love SQ you are more than welcomed to join!!! 

What your system consist of now?


----------



## Bnixon

2006 suburban.

System consists of

Pioneer AVH-P2400PT head unit
Alpine PDX-V9 amp
Dayton RS180-4 7" mids
Vifa OC25SC65-4 1" tweets
RE Audio REX8S4 8" Sub
PYLE PLCM18BC backup camera
All Stinger cabling 8000 series RCAs

I just removed my MS8 in a attempt to simplify the install as my wife is now driving the suburban. She didn't like the extra display of the MS8 and I didn't want to waste it on her truck! Selfish I know!!!

I am currently between cars having just sold my 2012 Dodge Durango Citadel.

Currently driving my Grandmothers 2003 Buick LaSabre that is slated for my oldest son who will turn 16 this summer. Definitely didn't see myself driving something like this at this stage in life!

Where exactly is this going to be?


----------



## speakerpimp

This meet is going to me EPIC!! Custom CDs and everything?!?

quality_sound, you've got mail.


----------



## SouthSyde

Bnixon said:


> 2006 suburban.
> 
> System consists of
> 
> Pioneer AVH-P2400PT head unit
> Alpine PDX-V9 amp
> Dayton RS180-4 7" mids
> Vifa OC25SC65-4 1" tweets
> RE Audio REX8S4 8" Sub
> PYLE PLCM18BC backup camera
> All Stinger cabling 8000 series RCAs
> 
> I just removed my MS8 in a attempt to simplify the install as my wife is now driving the suburban. She didn't like the extra display of the MS8 and I didn't want to waste it on her truck! Selfish I know!!!
> 
> I am currently between cars having just sold my 2012 Dodge Durango Citadel.
> 
> Currently driving my Grandmothers 2003 Buick LaSabre that is slated for my oldest son who will turn 16 this summer. Definitely didn't see myself driving something like this at this stage in life!
> 
> Where exactly is this going to be?


North Houston 290 area... Contact "oilman"


----------



## quality_sound

speakerpimp said:


> This meet is going to me EPIC!! Custom CDs and everything?!?
> 
> quality_sound, you've got mail.




I got it and replied.


----------



## tijuana_no

I am loving this 
over 20 people already listed WOW ! that shows the great enthusiasms and love we have for SQ.
I remember just not long ago when I meet Khan and Chad then Erick and one by one in so little time AWSOME. I hope we can serve as an example to other areas 

To every one that wants to come please don't worry if your system is not finish or think that needs work .We love to help and showing up is the best way to improve ,there is a few people here that have made that improvement .
I'm in for some alot of fun................................and really wanna see Chat ride a horse.lol


----------



## khanhfat

I'm glad we're bringing back the SQ vibe in Texas. Majority of the cars I've seen are for SPL . Back then we're only got like 5 guys get together now it's like 20.


----------



## matdotcom2000

I know this going to be exciting,.... I work both nights but screw it I will not rest will be out there with you guys one way or another... Lets GO..
Hopefully my system will be
HU ????? 7990 is gone 
Rane or ?????
JBL Gti 660 set
Focal Be 3w2 mids
JBL Gti w12gti
All Arc xxk 4150s bridged on highs, mids, midbass!!!!

BTW I may be packing a little treat... For some to hear... and we can do some comparing of some equipment and what not.. LETS GO!!!!


----------



## DeanE10

WOW... this meet is getting big! Going to enjoy hanging out with the team again, seems like it has been FOREVER since Pate's show.

Joe - Hope you can make it man, have you talked to Highly? maybe he can come down with you and keep the ride from being so boring 

Chad - You have something completed? I can't wait to see/hear it!

I have a company trip to Cali the week of the 18th and not sure which day they are going to have me fly out, I am pretty positive it will be on Sunday so it shouldn't affect this meet but if it is on Saturday, it will be the ONLY thing to stop me from showing up.

Looking forward to seeing everyone and their vehicles!


----------



## SouthSyde

DeanE10 said:


> WOW... this meet is getting big! Going to enjoy hanging out with the team again, seems like it has been FOREVER since Pate's show.
> 
> Joe - Hope you can make it man, have you talked to Highly? maybe he can come down with you and keep the ride from being so boring
> 
> Chad - You have something completed? I can't wait to see/hear it!
> 
> I have a company trip to Cali the week of the 18th and not sure which day they are going to have me fly out, I am pretty positive it will be on Sunday so it shouldn't affect this meet but if it is on Saturday, it will be the ONLY thing to stop me from showing up.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone and their vehicles!


Todd will not be joining us Dean...


----------



## speakerpimp

Is it March yet?????


----------



## oilman

Two rules

None of this 









And please try to keep ciggy butts off the ground. I will have places for them. 

I look forward to this and kicking around the idea of a BBQ. I've got a ton of pepperjack cheese deer sausage and maybe do some pork lion or brisket or both, maybe some beer-butt chicken.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I only throw bricks at cars better than mine.....and I don't smoke! 

I will bring some cigars though and the drinks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Wowww, a meet where I dont have to cook?? I get to demo and get demos?? This isss going to be EPIC! lol

No worries on the cigs Ricky! I think only you and I smoke anyways! LOL


----------



## DeanE10

Yep, I do not smoke, and will bring something to drink as well


----------



## quality_sound

Another non-smoker here and do I even want to know what's going on in that pic?


----------



## oilman

quality_sound said:


> Another non-smoker here and do I even want to know what's going on in that pic?


That pic was taking at the USAC comp a couple weeks ago. The guy blew out his window with a 160 something. The judges made him tape up the window to be able to go back into the lanes again.


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> That pic was taking at the USAC comp a couple weeks ago. The guy blew out his window with a 160 something. The judges made him tape up the window to be able to go back into the lanes again.


Damn! Maybe Roperto will bring his term lab out to play?? I think I can hit 145...be fun anyway!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

Hmmm... I'd like to think I can hit 145... I think I am at a firm 120 though...


----------



## SoundJunkie

DeanE10 said:


> Hmmm... I'd like to think I can hit 145... I think I am at a firm 120 though...


How much power? Two 12W6V2's should be stout man!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

I think if Im lucky Id hit 95 on a good day!


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> Damn! Maybe Roperto will bring his term lab out to play?? I think I can hit 145...be fun anyway!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I dont think you are close to 145, when I hit 145 with my celica it was hard to breathe!


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> I dont think you are close to 145, when I hit 145 with my celica it was hard to breathe!


Ok..lol....135....maybe 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

SoundJunkie said:


> Ok..lol....135....maybe
> 
> Time for the 13W7's and Zapco 9.0!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speakerpimp

I was planning on bringing mine as well as other test equipment.


----------



## narvarr

Anyone bringing an RTA? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

narvarr said:


> Anyone bringing an RTA?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Yep, there could be up to three


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am bringing my calibrated ears!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> I am bringing my calibrated ears!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


My ears are Jacked!! Was going to the doctor today but that bastard took off for new years weekend! Wont be open till Tuesday!


----------



## oilman

SouthSyde said:


> My ears are Jacked!! Was going to the doctor today but that bastard took off for new years weekend! Wont be open till Tuesday!


I'll be in Asia for New Years. And that doctor would probably pull 3lbs for wax.


----------



## quality_sound

I'll bring my laptop and gear. I have REW and fully unlocked TrueRTA


----------



## SouthSyde

oilman said:


> I'll be in Asia for New Years. And that doctor would probably pull 3lbs for wax.


O yeaaa I forgot, will be a blastttt bro!!! YOu sure you dont wanna take me with you????


----------



## DeanE10

SoundJunkie said:


> How much power? Two 12W6V2's should be stout man!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Back down to a single in the center console, but it seems/feels louder than the two did under the seats.

MOSCONI America | AS 300.2

Playing with the 2 settings:

Bridge Power RMS @ 8 Ohm	1x????W
Bridge Power RMS @ 2 Ohm	1x1800W


----------



## narvarr

quality_sound said:


> I'll bring my laptop and gear. I have REW and fully unlocked TrueRTA


Cool. I have the 1/3 octave version Of TrueRTA and the Dayton mic. It would be great to see how others RTA theirs...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

narvarr said:


> Cool. I have the 1/3 octave version Of TrueRTA and the Dayton mic. It would be great to see how others RTA theirs...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Chad has an Audiocontrol RTA he usually brings.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

narvarr said:


> Cool. I have the 1/3 octave version Of TrueRTA and the Dayton mic. It would be great to see how others RTA theirs...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I have the same mic.


----------



## SouthSyde

This is the the prize given to the best sq score of the show btw!


----------



## stokxn

I feel I must take the liberty of adding a friend of mines' name to the list as a maybe.
His name is Steve and I told him about this meet a few days ago and he seemed very interested in coming. his truck is getting the Pate treatment as we speak and should be ready before the 16th.
This is one build that I'd crawl across cut glass to see and hear considering whats' going into it.

Hope you don't mind Steve:wideeyed:
F1 at the helm
TRU line8 cat6 out
TRU Super Billet 6/cat 6in 3way active
TRU Billet 2100/cat 6in sub
Accuton 8s in doors
Accuton 5/tweet dash pods
Arc blk series 12 center console

should be a real peach :surprised:


----------



## el_bob-o

I would like to attend, I always wind up having to work while these meets are going on but I'm on vacation starting on the 16th so it works out for once.


----------



## oilman

stokxn said:


> I feel I must take the liberty of adding a friend of mines' name to the list as a maybe.
> His name is Steve and I told him about this meet a few days ago and he seemed very interested in coming. his truck is getting the Pate treatment as we speak and should be ready before the 16th.
> This is one build that I'd crawl across cut glass to see and hear considering whats' going into it.
> 
> Hope you don't mind Steve:wideeyed:
> F1 at the helm
> TRU line8 cat6 out
> TRU Super Billet 6/cat 6in 3way active
> TRU Billet 2100/cat 6in sub
> Accuton 8s in doors
> Accuton 5/tweet dash pods
> Arc blk series 12 center console
> 
> should be a real peach :surprised:


Damn! I think we all would like some seat time and I'm sure Chris had fun with that.


----------



## stokxn

HA! I was there during the consultation with Chris and he did look pleasantly suprised... especially when Steve showed him the super billet 6


----------



## tijuana_no

stokxn said:


> HA! I was there during the consultation with Chris and he did look pleasantly suprised... especially when Steve showed him the super billet 6


I say no to that truck unless Chris comes with it .lol
It would be nice to see Chris or Nene , but Chris been super busy and Nene works too much .
It would be nice to listen to that truck and Judge it.


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> I say no to that truck unless Chris comes with it .lol
> It would be nice to see Chris or Nene , but Chris been super busy and Nene works too much .
> It would be nice to listen to that truck and Judge it.


x2 Chris should bring his crew and his civic for demos!!

Ill call him monday...


----------



## DeanE10

I will x3 that!! Chris and crew are great folks, as long as he doesn't have a show that night he might actually show up.


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> I feel I must take the liberty of adding a friend of mines' name to the list as a maybe.
> His name is Steve and I told him about this meet a few days ago and he seemed very interested in coming. his truck is getting the Pate treatment as we speak and should be ready before the 16th.
> This is one build that I'd crawl across cut glass to see and hear considering whats' going into it.
> 
> Hope you don't mind Steve:wideeyed:
> F1 at the helm
> TRU line8 cat6 out
> TRU Super Billet 6/cat 6in 3way active
> TRU Billet 2100/cat 6in sub
> Accuton 8s in doors
> Accuton 5/tweet dash pods
> Arc blk series 12 center console
> 
> should be a real peach :surprised:


Doug, got pics of the build? lol


----------



## stokxn

yes I do. will check w/steve first. he may want to do the honors


----------



## MoparMike

A friend of mine, David, may be coming along with me. He is working on an SPL build in his truck though it may or may not be installed by this time. 

My truck's system is in need of an EQ and some tuning, but I look forward to some feedback to help with that.


----------



## tijuana_no

MoparMike said:


> A friend of mine, David, may be coming along with me. He is working on an SPL build in his truck though it may or may not be installed by this time.
> 
> My truck's system is in need of an EQ and some tuning, but I look forward to some feedback to help with that.


there should be plenty of good ears to help you with EQ'ing.


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> yes I do. will check w/steve first. he may want to do the honors


Thats awesome! So Im guessing he is a member on the forum!


----------



## Capperdog

I am a member, but have been off the forum for a long time. 

Doug, if you want to post pics have at it.  

I am impatiently waiting for Chris to give me the thumbs up to make to pilgrimage to College Station and hear this monster I have been planning and gathering for the last 5 years. I plan on making the show... unless something unavoidable gets in the way!


----------



## SouthSyde

Capperdog said:


> I am a member, but have been off the forum for a long time.
> 
> Doug, if you want to post pics have at it.
> 
> I am impatiently waiting for Chris to give me the thumbs up to make to pilgrimage to College Station and hear this monster I have been planning and gathering for the last 5 years. I plan on making the show... unless something unavoidable gets in the way!


Welcome Steve!! Texas City, wow! I used to live down Scarsdale... Never knew there was an audio fanatic there, but its nice to meet you! We have a few nut here in Houston! 

Great system you are building, I hate to do it but I must call PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!


----------



## stokxn

uploading pics now. will try to have them up tonite.


----------



## stokxn

since I haven't posted pics since I don't know when, here's a link to the Titan build in progress...:blush:

stokxn's Library | Photobucket


----------



## FocalG8

Hi guys! This is Matt Sibley. I think Ive met some of you before. I did USACi Spl about 6 years ago and was a judge at finals for several years. Ive been into SQ for a while now and just moved to Houston last year for a new job. I'd like to come out to this event and meet you guys and listen to some cars. My wife and I will be bringing my G8 GT. I havent done much with it lately and had to swap the battery out last month and lost my settings but I'll try to get it dialed in again before this event. Heres what I have for now:

Focal BE tweets
Focal W 6" mids
The above are actually the home audio drivers found in the SR1000BEs.
Focal 27v2 sub
JL HD 600/4
JL 750/1
Alpine PXA-H701 with rux
Factory radio
300 sq. ft. Second skin damplifier pro

Its a very oem install using factory locations, amps and pro hidden in trunk, and sub fiberglassed into side panel of trunk. Im looking forward to seeing everyone. Time to get Smaart v6 running and start tuning


----------



## DeanE10

That's lookin good!


----------



## DeanE10

FocalG8 said:


> Hi guys! This is Matt Sibley. I think Ive met some of you before. I did USACi Spl about 6 years ago and was a judge at finals for several years. Ive been into SQ for a while now and just moved to Houston last year for a new job. I'd like to come out to this event and meet you guys and listen to some cars. My wife and I will be bringing my G8 GT. I havent done much with it lately and had to swap the battery out last month and lost my settings but I'll try to get it dialed in again before this event. Heres what I have for now:
> 
> Focal BE tweets
> Focal W 6" mids
> The above are actually the home audio drivers found in the SR1000BEs.
> Focal 27v2 sub
> JL HD 600/4
> JL 750/1
> Alpine PXA-H701 with rux
> Factory radio
> 300 sq. ft. Second skin damplifier pro
> 
> Its a very oem install using factory locations, amps and pro hidden in trunk, and sub fiberglassed into side panel of trunk. Im looking forward to seeing everyone. Time to get Smaart v6 running and start tuning


Would love to have you out there Matt! PM oilman for the address, See you there!


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> since I haven't posted pics since I don't know when, here's a link to the Titan build in progress...:blush:
> 
> stokxn's Library | Photobucket


That is looking REALLY nice!!!



FocalG8 said:


> Hi guys! This is Matt Sibley. I think Ive met some of you before. I did USACi Spl about 6 years ago and was a judge at finals for several years. Ive been into SQ for a while now and just moved to Houston last year for a new job. I'd like to come out to this event and meet you guys and listen to some cars. My wife and I will be bringing my G8 GT. I havent done much with it lately and had to swap the battery out last month and lost my settings but I'll try to get it dialed in again before this event. Heres what I have for now:
> 
> Focal BE tweets
> Focal W 6" mids
> The above are actually the home audio drivers found in the SR1000BEs.
> Focal 27v2 sub
> JL HD 600/4
> JL 750/1
> Alpine PXA-H701 with rux
> Factory radio
> 300 sq. ft. Second skin damplifier pro
> 
> Its a very oem install using factory locations, amps and pro hidden in trunk, and sub fiberglassed into side panel of trunk. Im looking forward to seeing everyone. Time to get Smaart v6 running and start tuning


Very nice setup you have Matt... Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife


----------



## DeanE10

WOW! 26 People... THIS is going to be AWESOME!

What time are we meeting there? 10AM?


----------



## quality_sound

I hope not. I'm not feeling gettin on the road at 0400


----------



## oilman

I hate to put a time on it. So get here when you can. I plan to fire up the fire box around 08:00 and should be able to pull everything off around 13:00.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

If everything goes accordingly, I should be there as early as necessary to lend a helping ear. I cannot guarantee 100% that I will be there but I am going to try. 

Nick Wingate
National Training Coordinator
Focal/Mosconi/illusion Audio America
Team coordinator Orca Design


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> I hope not. I'm not feeling gettin on the road at 0400


Sleep is overrated!! lol



Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> If everything goes accordingly, I should be there as early as necessary to lend a helping ear. I cannot guarantee 100% that I will be there but I am going to try.
> 
> Nick Wingate
> National Training Coordinator
> Focal/Mosconi/illusion Audio America
> Team coordinator Orca Design


Well there ya are!! I hope you can make it my friend!


----------



## quality_sound

We'll see how my Friday goes but I won't get there too late.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> We'll see how my Friday goes but I won't get there too late.


I was just kidding man, I always preach sleep is the most important thing in life. It is the only time your body heals itself, and that you need a min of 6 hrs of sleep a day. If not you will start to develop all kinds of complications in the future.


----------



## narvarr

Ok, who else is bringing their better half?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tijuana_no

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> If everything goes accordingly, I should be there as early as necessary to lend a helping ear. I cannot guarantee 100% that I will be there but I am going to try.
> 
> Nick Wingate
> National Training Coordinator
> Focal/Mosconi/illusion Audio America
> Team coordinator Orca Design


Please let us know if you can make it , would be nice to see you there.


----------



## matdotcom2000

narvarr said:


> Ok, who else is bringing their better half?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I will be and possibly some rug rats


----------



## SoundJunkie

narvarr said:


> Ok, who else is bringing their better half?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Mine may come as well as the two kiddo's!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Im bringing lil J...


----------



## quality_sound

I'm single now and rule number one applies.  lmao


----------



## onebadmonte

I think I'll make it. I'll bring a dayton audio omni mic setup and other nic-naks for those interested in trying it out and maybe someone can help me tune my setup.


----------



## SoundJunkie

onebadmonte said:


> I think I'll make it. I'll bring a dayton audio omni mic setup and other nic-naks for those interested in trying it out and maybe someone can help me tune my setup.


Hey Hugo! You bringing the Suburban out to play?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadmonte

SoundJunkie said:


> Hey Hugo! You bringing the Suburban out to play?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yes sir. I re-did my a-pillars after getting some tips at the Pate show. Ruperto sees potential in it, after hearing it at the Galveston show. Maybe I can him to share a little of his expertise, time willing.


----------



## speakerpimp

quality_sound said:


> I'm single now and rule number one applies.  lmao


We're not allowed to talk about fight club??


Is it alright if I show up at the butt-crack of dawn? I'm going to be like a kid on Christmas morning!!


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife
27. Hugo


----------



## DeanE10

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> If everything goes accordingly, I should be there as early as necessary to lend a helping ear. I cannot guarantee 100% that I will be there but I am going to try.
> 
> Nick Wingate
> National Training Coordinator
> Focal/Mosconi/illusion Audio America
> Team coordinator Orca Design


Hey Nick! Will be awesome if you can make it!


----------



## tijuana_no

Favio , with might be the loudest SQ car (over 160 db's ) will be joining us .
The car is white beautiful Mercedez Benz that he restore himself .


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> Favio , with might be the loudest SQ car (over 160 db's ) will be joining us .
> The car is white beautiful Mercedez Benz that he restore himself .


There will be noone hitting over 120db there my friend!! We are still in a neighborhood after all...


----------



## UNBROKEN

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> If everything goes accordingly, I should be there as early as necessary to lend a helping ear. I cannot guarantee 100% that I will be there but I am going to try.
> 
> Nick Wingate
> National Training Coordinator
> Focal/Mosconi/illusion Audio America
> Team coordinator Orca Design


If I manage to pull off this install by then I'd sure like to pick your brain for a few minutes.


----------



## Randyman...

onebadmonte said:


> I think I'll make it. I'll bring a dayton audio omni mic setup and other nic-naks for those interested in trying it out and maybe someone can help me tune my setup.


Good idea - I was also planning on bringing my new MiniDSP UMIK1 and Room-EQ-Wizard Software; we can compare notes and see how the two mics & Software compare. I also wouldn't mind some tuning tips from the pros 

FYI - I'm still a tentative attendee as I'm still waiting for my Morel driver to come back from Morel. Will confirm either way soon...


----------



## FocalG8

I just spent about 4 hours tuning on the car. It sounds good again. im curious how you guys tune...I start by setting the crossover points and slopes mostly by ear then take a look at it in Smaart 6 to see if I have a smooth transition. Next I adjist the level of the tweets to match the mids or vice versa. Once thats complete I start doing T\A. The speaker the greatest distance from me is always zero (this the tweet in my passenger side dash). I turn off the driver side mid and tweet, then I adjust the right mid in the door by delaying it until its coherent with the tweeter and focus is good. Next step is turning off the right tweet and turning on the left mid. Now I play something wirh a good center vocal both male and female while delaying the driver side mid until I get things in the center with good focus. Now both mids are turned off and I repeat the last step with the tweeters on this time. Now that its roughed in I start eq'ing one side at a time. I like to overlay a previously captured measurement of one of my focal electra 1027be's in my home theater playing mono pink noise and recorded about 3 ft in front of the tower. I set the volume to closely match this curve then trim down peaks. Once thats done I put my live measurement in front of the overlay of the focal tower and boost some of the dips up to smooth things out. I can never match it exactly but getting it close works well. Once the right side eq is set I turn it off and do the left side and eq it using same steps above. Once complete I turn on both sides and take a look. Now I use mono and stereo pink noise with both sides on to see how this effecys things and make some final adjustments. Finally I make some very minor adjustments to the T\A. 

So...thats my way, how do you guys do it?

**sorry for typos, still getting used to this phone!


----------



## SouthSyde

FocalG8 said:


> I just spent about 4 hours tuning on the car. It sounds good again. im curious how you guys tune...I start by setting the crossover points and slopes mostly by ear then take a look at it in Smaart 6 to see if I have a smooth transition. Next I adjist the level of the tweets to match the mids or vice versa. Once thats complete I start doing T\A. The speaker the greatest distance from me is always zero (this the tweet in my passenger side dash). I turn off the driver side mid and tweet, then I adjust the right mid in the door by delaying it until its coherent with the tweeter and focus is good. Next step is turning off the right tweet and turning on the left mid. Now I play something wirh a good center vocal both male and female while delaying the driver side mid until I get things in the center with good focus. Now both mids are turned off and I repeat the last step with the tweeters on this time. Now that its roughed in I start eq'ing one side at a time. I like to overlay a previously captured measurement of one of my focal electra 1027be's in my home theater playing mono pink noise and recorded about 3 ft in front of the tower. I set the volume to closely match this curve then trim down peaks. Once thats done I put my live measurement in front of the overlay of the focal tower and boost some of the dips up to smooth things out. I can never match it exactly but getting it close works well. Once the right side eq is set I turn it off and do the left side and eq it using same steps above. Once complete I turn on both sides and take a look. Now I use mono and stereo pink noise with both sides on to see how this effecys things and make some final adjustments. Finally I make some very minor adjustments to the T\A.
> 
> So...thats my way, how do you guys do it?
> 
> **sorry for typos, still getting used to this phone!


You got it!! That's one way to do it... That will get you to about 83%. The rest you have to use familiar music and tune by ear! In the end, your ears are the best equipments! 

Cannot wait to hear your car!


----------



## khanhfat

sounds like this meet gathers most SQ car I've ever seen . I'm sad that I can't attend this.


----------



## SQ Audi

tijuana_no said:


> I am loving this
> over 20 people already listed WOW ! that shows the great enthusiasms and love we have for SQ.
> I remember just not long ago when I meet Khan and Chad then Erick and one by one in so little time AWSOME. I hope we can serve as an example to other areas
> 
> To every one that wants to come please don't worry if your system is not finish or think that needs work .We love to help and showing up is the best way to improve ,there is a few people here that have made that improvement .
> I'm in for some alot of fun................................and really wanna see Chat ride a horse.lol


If anyone has two seat setups, I will co judge with Ruperto. 

I really hope I can get something together soon. I have my Studio FB6.1Neo's coming, and PHD has a smaller format Studio tweeter than the 1.Studio..so hopefully if it is done by then, I will get it. The specs are coming to me in my inbox tomorrow.


----------



## tijuana_no

SQ Audi said:


> If anyone has two seat setups, I will co judge with Ruperto.
> 
> I really hope I can get something together soon. I have my Studio FB6.1Neo's coming, and PHD has a smaller format Studio tweeter than the 1.Studio..so hopefully if it is done by then, I will get it. The specs are coming to me in my inbox tomorrow.


that would be great ! we will need you help .


----------



## SQ Audi

I think my wife will be joining us too.

This is one week after my 46th birthday. With Nick possibly coming, I know my wife will be interested in making it out.

PHD Italian Amps will be out in April. First one will be 2x235 and retail will hover around $2.5K

I plan on having three of those, if I can pull it off. But it will be in the car by Sketoe's show.


----------



## SouthSyde

Wat a bday party Joe!! 

You should send me one of those amps, I still have a few good one to test it against..


----------



## DeanE10

SQ Audi said:


> If anyone has two seat setups, I will co judge with Ruperto.


That will be me Joe


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQ Audi said:


> If anyone has two seat setups, I will co judge with Ruperto.
> 
> On a USACi sheet I am a 2 seater.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> SQ Audi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has two seat setups, I will co judge with Ruperto.
> 
> On a USACi sheet I am a 2 seater.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok, we will let your cheating processor slide this time.....
Click to expand...


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> SoundJunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok, we will let your cheating processor slide this time.....
> 
> 
> 
> Wth?? Stuuuuupid rule IMO! At this level I say you should be able to run whatever processor you like.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> SouthSyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wth?? Stuuuuupid rule IMO! At this level I say you should be able to run whatever processor you like.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Yupz totally agreed, a processor should not dictate whether you compete one seat or two seat... Its more speaker positioning, dashwork, etc...
Click to expand...


----------



## quality_sound

speakerpimp said:


> We're not allowed to talk about fight club??
> 
> 
> Is it alright if I show up at the butt-crack of dawn? I'm going to be like a kid on Christmas morning!!


Never leave your woman alone with an AMMO troop.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

C'mon Erik, like its going to matter if your one seat or two seat judged. That vehicle of yours is pretty damn good for either format. Now Chad's on the other hand.....


----------



## SoundJunkie

Mitsu1grn said:


> C'mon Erik, like its going to matter if your one seat or two seat judged. That vehicle of yours is pretty damn good for either format. Now Chad's on the other hand.....


Hahahaha ! Agreed, I really don't care either way....judge me as you wish!

Chad has a car with a working system in it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Mitsu1grn said:


> C'mon Erik, like its going to matter if your one seat or two seat judged. That vehicle of yours is pretty damn good for either format. Now Chad's on the other hand.....


Your right... nuttin special here... 


We shall seee!!!!! 

But I will have sound in my car ready to be judged and demo... thats all I can promise!


----------



## quality_sound

I'll have a working system. It might not be the one I WANT in the car, but it'll have one.


----------



## basher8621

I'd love to make this but shoulder surgery set me back a little bit. Trunk is almost done. All 4 Mosconi amps are in. Subs are in. Front stage will begin VERY soon. Maybe next time.


----------



## tijuana_no

SouthSyde said:


> SoundJunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yupz totally agreed, a processor should not dictate whether you compete one seat or two seat... Its more speaker positioning, dashwork, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> Well speaker location is what I always tell people to do before processing . I will be showing up with no processors (they got mess up ) , but still damn good on staging as a 2 seater with a very simple Mod.Class set up
> But , I agree on processors and its classes , even that new 12 volt processors are aw some they are not up to par with high end pro audio processors .
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> SouthSyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well speaker location is what I always tell people to do before processing . I will be showing up with no processors (they got mess up ) , but still damn good on staging as a 2 seater with a very simple Mod.Class set up
> But , I agree on processors and its classes , even that new 12 volt processors are aw some they are not up to par with high end pro audio processors .
> 
> 
> 
> Processing is overrated anyways!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SQ Audi

LOOKIE WHAT I GOT LAST NIGHT








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Going in this:








[/IMG]


----------



## SoundJunkie

Very nice! Time to get some kicks built!

Like I said yesterday....power them with this









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

Find out what shipping will be and I will send you money


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQ Audi said:


> Find out what shipping will be and I will send you money


I texted you.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

I gotted it~!


----------



## Capperdog

Hi y'all. I thought I would post a couple more pics of the build Chris doing on my Titan. Here's a pic of one of the Accuton pods and two of the Tru's and rack. Should be done Saturday and I am dieing to hear this monster. 

See y'all at the event.
Steve


----------



## SouthSyde

Capperdog said:


> Hi y'all. I thought I would post a couple more pics of the build Chris doing on my Titan. Here's a pic of one of the Accuton pods and two of the Tru's and rack. Should be done Saturday and I am dieing to hear this monster.
> 
> See y'all at the event.
> Steve


That looks sick!!! We could always meet up before! hehe if you have time...


----------



## stokxn

only after I spew first :ears:


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> only after I spew first :ears:


what did you spew??


----------



## oilman

I will reply to PM's when I get back to the sates. In the mean time I'll be looking for that bouquet car audio shop in Korea.


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> I will reply to PM's when I get back to the sates. In the mean time I'll be looking for that bouquet car audio shop in Korea.


You mean boutique? Or are you going to get me a bouquet of flowers for Valentine's Day? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> You mean boutique? Or are you going to get me a bouquet of flowers for Valentine's Day?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Figured you would catch that, damn auto correct and Shari's Berries screwed me. Dozen roses and strawberries were a no show at my wife's work.


----------



## SouthSyde

oilman said:


> Figured you would catch that, damn auto correct and Shari's Berries screwed me. Dozen roses and strawberries were a no show at my wife's work.


How big is Sheri's berries? LOL


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> Figured you would catch that, damn auto correct and Shari's Berries screwed me. Dozen roses and strawberries were a no show at my wife's work.


Uh ohhhhh....time to suck up!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stokxn

SouthSyde said:


> what did you spew??


an Yngwie Malmsteem arpeggio on my air guitar


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> an Yngwie Malmsteem arpeggio on my air guitar


I missed ya today at Car Tunes Doug...


----------



## SQ Audi

SoundJunkie said:


> Very nice! Time to get some kicks built!
> 
> Like I said yesterday....power them with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Think I may go with that powering two FB 8.1's in the doors, with the coax run active off the Solid 4.

I think I am going with a RF 3Sixty.3 for processing.


----------



## Randyman...

stokxn said:


> an Yngwie Malmsteem arpeggio on my air guitar


Lolz!

Alcatrazz's "Evil Eye" is the bomb!!!


FYI - Still waiting on my Morel driver - Might have to cancel the date as I still have a bunch of tuning and tweaking to do. Still a tentative attendee for now...


----------



## stokxn

SouthSyde said:


> I missed ya today at Car Tunes Doug...


sorry bout that. didn't know you were coming. 
Steve and I are slated to pick up the Titan this sat. if all goes accordingly.
I told Prince we would try to roll through on the way back if it's not too late.
will have him or Rick hit you up for a preview before the show


----------



## stokxn

Randyman... said:


> Lolz!
> 
> Alcatrazz's "Evil Eye" is the bomb!!!
> 
> 
> FYI - Still waiting on my Morel driver - Might have to cancel the date as I still have a bunch of tuning and tweaking to do. Still a tentative attendee for now...


Yeezzir, that ought to tell everyone how old we are
I'll never get enough of that era of spewage!!


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> sorry bout that. didn't know you were coming.
> Steve and I are slated to pick up the Titan this sat. if all goes accordingly.
> I told Prince we would try to roll through on the way back if it's not too late.
> will have him or Rick hit you up for a preview before the show


Wow, that was over my head, sorry I didnt get it!! hehe

Saturday? Sounds great!! Pate's shop is not too far... Where were you guys for this??

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

Yea sure, hit me up... I can give you my honest opinion... My family lives down that area, I grew up down Scarsdale.


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQ Audi said:


> Think I may go with that powering two FB 8.1's in the doors, with the coax run active off the Solid 4.
> 
> I think I am going with a RF 3Sixty.3 for processing.


Backwards imo bro! Bridge the Solid 4 on the mb and run the point source passive off the D7

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

only reason I thought about that was the solid's tend to overheat. I had that problem with the 8's in my kicks and the solid 4 bridged on it. It kept overheating, clipping then going into protection.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Anyone played with a JL 12W6v3 yet?
I'm trying to get one headed my way tomorrow....kinda curious if they're noticeably different than my V2


----------



## SouthSyde

UNBROKEN said:


> Anyone played with a JL 12W6v3 yet?
> I'm trying to get one headed my way tomorrow....kinda curious if they're noticeably different than my V2


Negative sir...


----------



## stokxn

SouthSyde said:


> Wow, that was over my head, sorry I didnt get it!! hehe
> 
> Saturday? Sounds great!! Pate's shop is not too far... Where were you guys for this??
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]
> 
> Yea sure, hit me up... I can give you my honest opinion... My family lives down that area, I grew up down Scarsdale.


HA! thought that might get ya wondering:laugh:
"CHUNK" and "SPEW" were the terms of the 80s-90s metal fans while partaking in a very high volume, guitar ridden dudefest..LOL

I remember hearing about the Pate show and can't remember why I didn't make it. something tells me it was 45deg or less that day


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> HA! thought that might get ya wondering:laugh:
> "CHUNK" and "SPEW" were the terms of the 80s-90s metal fans while partaking in a very high volume, guitar ridden dudefest..LOL
> 
> I remember hearing about the Pate show and can't remember why I didn't make it. something tells me it was 45deg or less that day


It was actually a very nice day!  

Hoping this one will be lol


----------



## DeanE10

UNBROKEN said:


> Anyone played with a JL 12W6v3 yet?
> I'm trying to get one headed my way tomorrow....kinda curious if they're noticeably different than my V2


Not impressive enough for me to move from the v2... Just sayin...


----------



## quality_sound

Odd. Manville seems to think there is and he's not wrong about his gear too often.


----------



## DeanE10

quality_sound said:


> Odd. Manville seems to think there is and he's not wrong about his gear too often.


Might just be the difference in headroom between his test and mine..

**shrug** 

Dunno...


----------



## snaimpally

I am planning on attending but will have to see how work goes.


----------



## SoundJunkie

snaimpally said:


> I am planning on attending but will have to see how work goes.


Cool, be good to see you again Shiv.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Talked to Pate today, and it seems he is going to come with Nick... He will be able to assist in judging and critiquing if needed.


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Talked to Pate today, and it seems he is going to come with Nick... He will be able to assist in judging and critiquing if needed.


Sweet....maybe he will bring some toys! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speakerpimp

Damn this is going to be a huge meet! I hope everyone shows up even if your cars aren't done.


----------



## dmazyn

I am in the process of getting the system back up and running after selling off some stuff late last year but will make this as long as nothing comes up.

The system will be:

Head unit: Stock
Processor: 3sixty.3
A-Pillars: AP trinity wide band - Soundstream Rubicon 202
Door: Anarchy Exodus - Soundstream rubicon 702
Sub: Morel Ultimo 12 - Soundstream 1002


----------



## SouthSyde

Hey there Danny! Welcome! 

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife
27. Hugo
28. Danny


----------



## pjc

Chad,

What about Craig? The drummer dude. I enjoyed meeting him last time. Haven't seen any post by him lately.


----------



## SoundJunkie

pjc said:


> Chad,
> 
> What about Craig? The drummer dude. I enjoyed meeting him last time. Haven't seen any post by him lately.


Oh yeah, born2rock I believe.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

pjc said:


> Chad,
> 
> What about Craig? The drummer dude. I enjoyed meeting him last time. Haven't seen any post by him lately.


let me look for his email!!


----------



## Born2Rock

Hello there, SQ friends !! ...especially Chad, C.J. and Erik !! , "The Drummer DUDE, here !! "

It just happens to be that I am in the USA , and local that March 16th weekend, and would certainly love to participate, ... if so welcomed.

*Please count me in ! ...does that make me # 29 on the list ?!!!! 

Please send event address/info to me directly : [email protected]

Rock On, 
Craig


----------



## SouthSyde

Born2Rock said:


> Hello there, SQ friends !! "The Drummer DUDE, here !! "
> 
> It just happens to be that I am in the USA , and local that weekend, and would love to come, ... if so welcomed.
> 
> *Please count me in !
> 
> Please send info to me directly : [email protected]


My apologizes my friend!! How did I forget about U? 

Welcome Craig!


----------



## narvarr

Not trying to thread jack but wanted to give a quick heads up. Jeremy Clutts, one of the judge's from MECA finals, is having a show in Plano in April. It's an SQ and Show-N-Shine only event. It would be great if a lot of you guys could come out. I'll post details in another thread as they become available. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Born2Rock

pjc said:


> If its the 9th I will be there. 16th is a no go for me unless I can swap a shift at work.
> I know what truck I will be driving but absolutely no clue what the system will consist of. With this baby coming I doubt it will be SQ oriented but ill be there.
> Ill bring the Blue Moon and oranges.


*Hey there PJC !!!! 

Blue Moons + Oranges, ...I wouldn't have it any other way !!!!*


----------



## Born2Rock

SouthSyde said:


> Ok, so just talked to Ruperto, and there will be a new agenda for fun... He will have some USACi score sheets and whoever wants to be juged FOR FUN, can do so... INFORMAL, dont have to pay a fee so you dont get any trophies, just BRAGGING RIGHTS! Just so everyone who wants their car critique with a score card to see whtat they are lacking, or what needs to be worked on.. And also everyone can kinda get a taste of how competition is...  Like I said, its all for fun and dont cost anything!
> 
> I will be making a CD used to be judged and everyone will get a copy as well!!
> 
> GOOOD TIMES!!!!


*COUNT ME IN ! ...I'll do almost anything for a FREE cd !*


----------



## oilman

Born2Rock said:


> *Hey there PJC !!!!
> 
> Blue Moons + oranges, ...I wouldn't have it any other way !!!!*


I was wondering about you as well. The guy with the fancy amp. Lol


----------



## Born2Rock

oilman said:


> Major rule :
> 
> ...please try to keep ciggy butts off the ground. I will have places for them.
> 
> I look forward to this and kicking around the idea of a BBQ. I've got a ton of pepperjack cheese deer sausage and maybe do some pork lion or brisket or both, maybe some beer-butt chicken.


*I am hungary already ! *


----------



## Born2Rock

oilman said:


> I was wondering about you as well. The guy with the fancy amp. Lol


*Hey OilMan !! 

...I have been traveling internationally to the max this year, as usual, and am excited + lucky that I am in town that weekend to regroup with all of you guys that I met last year at Erik's !! And, definitely can't wait to meet a bunch of new SQ friends ! 

I haven't had the time this year to follow the threads of DIY Mobile Audio, BUT truly appreciate you HOSTING this incredible event ! 

May I ask you to send me a personal email with all the info (address/ time) of the event ? I can't wait ! email : [email protected]

Rock On , 
Craig*


----------



## Born2Rock

tijuana_no said:


> Favio , with might be the loudest SQ car (over 160 db's ) will be joining us .
> The car is white beautiful Mercedez Benz that he restore himself .


*You've got to be kiddin' ! ...SQ @ 160+dB ?
*


----------



## tijuana_no

Born2Rock said:


> *You've got to be kiddin' ! ...SQ @ 160+dB ?
> *


yeap! he hits 160 i think I was the loudest with a 155.5 , but mine was in the reunk and his is mod class .

Chad>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> you also forgot to add him to the list .


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife
27. Hugo
28. Danny
29. Craig (Born2Rock)

With so many people, I think we may need name tags with SN on there so everyone knows who everyone is.. hehe


----------



## stokxn

Born2Rock said:


> Hello there, SQ friends !! ...especially Chad, C.J. and Erik !! , "The Drummer DUDE, here !! "
> 
> It just happens to be that I am in the USA , and local that March 16th weekend, and would certainly love to participate, ... if so welcomed.
> 
> *Please count me in ! ...does that make me # 29 on the list ?!!!!
> 
> Please send event address/info to me directly : [email protected]
> 
> Rock On,
> Craig


I'm pretty sure I know who this guy is from back in the day at "Backstage"

Streetready ring a bell?


----------



## Born2Rock

*Chad, Name tags is truly not a bad idea. I wish everyone wore name tags backstage at my shows. 

I can't even remember my familier friends, let alone strangers names ! 

I'll be the first to volunteer to wear tags ! ...works for me *


----------



## Born2Rock

stokxn said:


> I'm pretty sure I know who this guy is from back in the day at "Backstage"
> 
> Streetready ring a bell?


*It seems I have played every Rock club established in Houston, since 1982; ...especially Backstage, Rockers ...and Cardi's !!! *STOKXN : I just sent you an email.*


----------



## stokxn

HMMM...nothing in my in box bro!

email; [email protected] or pm


----------



## oilman

stokxn said:


> HMMM...nothing in my in box bro!
> 
> email; [email protected] or pm


Getting there. I'll email you shortly


----------



## oilman

All pm's replied and emails sent.


----------



## tijuana_no

Born2Rock said:


> *It seems I have played every Rock club established in Houston, since 1982; ...especially Backstage, Rockers ...and Cardi's !!! *STOKXN : I just sent you an email.*


Cardi's I remember , I did there rear projectors and sound system ..............lont time ago maybe 79-80


----------



## Randyman...

Lolz - "Backstage" right across from Gilley's?  Played there with a cover band in the 80's when I was 15! They almost didn't let me in due to being so young - but somehow it worked out since I was "in the band" - and the rest of the band members were 18+. Small world!

Back on topic


----------



## Born2Rock

tijuana_no said:


> Cardi's I remember , I did there rear projectors and sound system ..............lont time ago maybe 79-80


*At the corner of Westhiemer+Chimney Rock !!...back in 79-80 there was only ONE stage, but later in the years they expanded by building TWO large stages , so BOTH staged bands could play consecutively, back to back, as the other band took a break !*


----------



## oilman

Someone mentioned earlier about bringing out some gear to sell or swap. That might be a good idea since I'll be doing some spring cleaning around that time. I have some amps,tweeters, MS8 and subs that are stacking up. Along with some other stuff.


----------



## pjc

I have a good chunk of deadener I might bring along. And few other install parts. I need to go through my tool box.


----------



## UNBROKEN

It's time for me to get moving....hoping to get the truck in for install by Saturday. Checking out my 2 final choices for shops on Friday.
My 12W6v3 will be here on Friday....all this crap is sitting around the house.









If anyone is interested in the KRX3's or a 12W6v2 I'll make some good deals for local guys.


----------



## DeanE10

Bring them with you...


----------



## SQ Audi

I hate to say it guys, but my maybe has turned into a doubtfully. Money issues has forced me to make some tough decisions, and I won't be getting my car ready in time for this, so the money to get there would also be an issue.

Now if you guys can help with install and a sub for my birthday....hehe

seriously though, I am most likely out for this one. BTW, my 46th birthday is March 10th.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> I hate to say it guys, but my maybe has turned into a doubtfully. Money issues has forced me to make some tough decisions, and I won't be getting my car ready in time for this, so the money to get there would also be an issue.
> 
> Now if you guys can help with install and a sub for my birthday....hehe
> 
> seriously though, I am most likely out for this one. BTW, my 46th birthday is March 10th.


That saddens me Joe!

What is your equipment list and what do you need done?


----------



## SouthSyde

Give me a text Joe...


----------



## quality_sound

pjc said:


> I have a good chunk of deadener I might bring along. And few other install parts. I need to go through my tool box.


Hey PJ, how much deadener do you have? I definitely need to do my doors.


----------



## pjc

quality_sound said:


> Hey PJ, how much deadener do you have? I definitely need to do my doors.



Ill pm ya


----------



## SQ Audi

SouthSyde said:


> That saddens me Joe!
> 
> What is your equipment list and what do you need done?


Gonna have to keep the Solid amps, and Have the Af6.1C's for the kicks. Nothing else.

No processor, no head unit (other than stock) and no subwoofer at this moment.

No money. So no trip down south.

Joe


----------



## oilman

Congratulations Rick!


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> Congratulations Rick!


Baby?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> Baby?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It's a BOY!


----------



## Randyman...

That little guy is gonna have the most pimp'ed out baby carriage! 

Congrats indeed Rick! :beerchug:


----------



## oilman

Randyman... said:


> That little guy is gonna have the most pimp'ed out baby carriage!
> 
> Congrats indeed Rick! :beerchug:


Lol, I have the visual


----------



## tijuana_no

SQ Audi said:


> Gonna have to keep the Solid amps, and Have the Af6.1C's for the kicks. Nothing else.
> 
> No processor, no head unit (other than stock) and no subwoofer at this moment.
> 
> No money. So no trip down south.
> 
> Joe


Joe , I have a Zapco I-force 12" sub . You can have it if can use it in your car.


----------



## tijuana_no

ohhhhhh ! the SUB is brand new , I also have a use Diamond Audio d-4 the 1st good noe's but it use in great shape.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I stopped in to meet Rick today and discuss my install....found out then that he had become a father. Congrats man.


----------



## quality_sound

That's awesome!


----------



## SouthSyde

3 week bump, everyone ready?


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> 3 week bump, everyone ready?


No Next weekend I am taking it all apart to fix my processor ps once and for all!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matdotcom2000

Going to start somewiring and amp placement this week... May even get a HU in


----------



## tijuana_no

I fix a few things , have it playing decent and still no eq's , but I think it;ll be o.k. I just have to find a way to take it there .


----------



## dmazyn

Git My system is up and running last weekend with the 3sixty .3. Not much tuning done yet but hope to have a first stab by the meet.


----------



## SQ Audi

I won't be coming down. I had a major issue come up in my famliy and I won't have the freedom to head down there. I want to come, but this my friends, is much more important. Unspoken prayers needed if you are the praying type. Appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> I won't be coming down. I had a major issue come up in my famliy and I won't have the freedom to head down there. I want to come, but this my friends, is much more important. Unspoken prayers needed if you are the praying type. Appreciated. Thanks.


You will be in my prayers my friend!


----------



## tijuana_no

you , fam. and friends will be in my prayers.


----------



## narvarr

My prayers are with you your family Joe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speakerpimp

Hey everyone, as y'all know by now, I'm a new daddy! I'd like to thank Ricky, Eric, and Chad for the care package, it's great to have such cool new friends, you guys truly rock!!

UNBROKEN, Max got a hold of me and we are going to collaborate tomorrow on your setup so we can move forward.

As of tomorrow I will be firing on all cylinders with a full wood shop open 24 hours a day, so while working on my "day" project I'm looking to get a ton of progress on my own car done!! Yippee!!


----------



## Randyman...

What's up Pops! 

Max hinted my repaired Morel 4" might be in the storage room, too! With any luck we can get this January install completed before the meet-up. I'd like to shoot for Saturday 03/09 if at all possible. I also swapped the 450/4 and 300/2 for TWO HD600/4's for a bit more headroom on the 9"s  ...

PS - Beams & Prayers to SQ Audi and his family.


----------



## SouthSyde

speakerpimp said:


> Hey everyone, as y'all know by now, I'm a new daddy! I'd like to thank Ricky, Eric, and Chad for the care package, it's great to have such cool new friends, you guys truly rock!!
> 
> UNBROKEN, Max got a hold of me and we are going to collaborate tomorrow on your setup so we can move forward.
> 
> As of tomorrow I will be firing on all cylinders with a full wood shop open 24 hours a day, so while working on my "day" project I'm looking to get a ton of progress on my own car done!! Yippee!!


dang, now you tell me Rick! I had to finish the car today with a jig saw!! hehe


----------



## speakerpimp

Randyman... said:


> PS - Beams & Prayers to SQ Audi and his family.


+++++++++++1!!!!

Much love to you and yours!!!!

Randy, your stuff is getting done before the meet for sure!


----------



## UNBROKEN

speakerpimp said:


> Hey everyone, as y'all know by now, I'm a new daddy! I'd like to thank Ricky, Eric, and Chad for the care package, it's great to have such cool new friends, you guys truly rock!!
> 
> UNBROKEN, Max got a hold of me and we are going to collaborate tomorrow on your setup so we can move forward.
> 
> As of tomorrow I will be firing on all cylinders with a full wood shop open 24 hours a day, so while working on my "day" project I'm looking to get a ton of progress on my own car done!! Yippee!!


No rush, man. Family is way more important than all this stuff. If you feel like getting into it more I have most of the day Friday free...I can come by and bring the pile of crap going in with me. If not...there's always another day.


----------



## Randyman...

speakerpimp said:


> +++++++++++1!!!!
> 
> Much love to you and yours!!!!
> 
> Randy, your stuff is getting done before the meet for sure!


Indeed - I hope everything is OK with SQ Audi's famiglia...

WRT the install - I'm certainly looking forward to nixing the red shop towels on the dash  Can't wait to finally tune my system to perfection (or at least get it close enough for the meet) :thumbsup:

Rock on! :guitarist:


----------



## Maldonadosqs

SoundJunkie said:


> Hi Erik and Chad I be There with my friend and Teammate Jesus Ramirez in the Big Show /Texas Spring Break G2G
> 
> Greetings
> 
> 
> Juan Maldonado
> Team DLS
> Team D-Tronics SQ
> Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
> USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
> USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
> IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
> IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
> IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
> 
> DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


----------



## SouthSyde

Maldonadosqs said:


> SoundJunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Erik I be There with my friend and Teammate Jesus Ramirez in the Big Show /Texas Spring Break G2G
> 
> Greetings
> 
> 
> Juan Maldonado
> Team DLS
> Team D-Tronics SQ
> Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
> USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
> USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
> IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
> IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
> IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
> 
> DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome puma!
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife
27. Hugo
28. Danny
29. Craig (Born2Rock)
30. Puma (team DLS)
31. Jesus (team DLS)
32. Chris Pate
33. Nick Wingate
34. Mark (Azngotskillz)


----------



## SoundJunkie

Maldonadosqs said:


> SoundJunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Erik and Chad I be There with my friend and Teammate Jesus Ramirez in the Big Show /Texas Spring Break G2G
> 
> Greetings
> 
> 
> Juan Maldonado
> Team DLS
> Team D-Tronics SQ
> Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
> USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
> USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
> IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
> IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
> IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
> 
> DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like our boyz from South of the border are going to make it in for this EPIC GTG! We need some vendor booths and models in bikinis now!
Click to expand...


----------



## SQ Audi

Thanks for the Prayers. Much appreciated. Wanted to go bad, but it didn't work out for me this time. Right now it doesn't even look like I will make John Sketoe's show in July. 

se la vie


----------



## tijuana_no

Erik and Chad , I am petty sure that Puma means that he and Jesus will be coming to South Padre for SPRING BREAK , but I am sure they would be coming to our GTG .


----------



## Maldonadosqs

tijuana_no said:


> Erik and Chad , I am petty sure that Puma means that he and Jesus will be coming to South Padre for SPRING BREAK , but I am sure they would be coming to our GTG .


Hi Rupert ,Erik and Chat I be there in the Big Show SQ GTG
With my friend and Teammate Jesus Ramirez

Greetings from Monterrey Nuevo Leon Mexico your good FrienD PUMA 

Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


----------



## SQ Audi

Now I am really disappointed! Juan is coming! I haven't seen him since the 2010 World finals! Juan, have a great time my friend. Take care!

--Joe Wallis


----------



## barracuda777

I will do impossible to be there Chad. My car just passed to "Simply" Mod ON. Just leave DC360.4 with 2 ways + subs (2 x 6.5) for my daughter. However let me see if some buddys can take me a ride and go over there to listen some nice cars and see again real nice friends


----------



## SoundJunkie

barracuda777 said:


> I will do impossible to be there Chad. My car just passed to "Simply" Mod ON. Just leave DC360.4 with 2 ways + subs (2 x 6.5) for my daughter. However let me see if some buddys can take me a ride and go over there to listen some nice cars and see again real nice friends


Damn! Christophe! Please try to make it, will be great to see you again!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UNBROKEN

My truck is going in for install on the 8th so there's zero chance it'll be done...I'm still gonna come out and get a feel for some quality set-ups.


----------



## oilman

UNBROKEN said:


> My truck is going in for install on the 8th so there's zero chance it'll be done...I'm still gonna come out and get a feel for some quality set-ups.


Yep, don't let not having your system finished keep you from coming. It's a G2G.


----------



## quality_sound

I MIGHT not make it. My GF has training that ends the 15th or the 22nd. If it ends the 22nd and doesn't get back in time I'll have my dog and, well, that won't exactly work. 

As soon as I get the hard dates I'll update.


----------



## SouthSyde

barracuda777 said:


> I will do impossible to be there Chad. My car just passed to "Simply" Mod ON. Just leave DC360.4 with 2 ways + subs (2 x 6.5) for my daughter. However let me see if some buddys can take me a ride and go over there to listen some nice cars and see again real nice friends


I dont care about your car... Your company is better..


----------



## tijuana_no

oilman said:


> Yep, don't let not having your system finished keep you from coming. It's a G2G.


Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
remember this is a GTG is to have fun and listen to cars , doing what we love .
Introduce the newer people to competing and improve if needed and wanted and meet more people .


----------



## stokxn

I wonder how many former bass heads in this group?
or are we still in the closet 

updating system with a crown jewel hu care of Chris P.
Sound Monitor DTX500. I've been staring at this piece for over a year
wondering when I might use it. no better time and place for sure.


----------



## Randyman...

stokxn said:


> I wonder how many former bass heads in this group?
> or are we still in the closet


I'm not yet reformed  I have been using reference monitors as a Mix Engineer for over a decade now (still get some LF room gain, of course) and I am fairly accustomed to more balanced "Reference" response for Mixing - but my Teenage "Low Rider Bass Head / Smiley Face EQ" tendencies still overpower me at times. Thus the three W12GTi's on 2848 Watts in my current install (4000WRMS total system power!) 

Headroom and SQ is nice, but SPL Rulez when called for  Tune for a nice balanced response, but allow for silly low end SPL to tickle the eardrums for fun!


----------



## SoundJunkie

stokxn said:


> I wonder how many former bass heads in this group?
> or are we still in the closet
> 
> I was never in the closet! Two 13's on 1200 watts in mine. Not a ground pounder by any stretch of the imagination, but fun when I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stokxn

Rick is a perfect example of this^^^^^^


----------



## SouthSyde

It seems like we need an intervention???


----------



## oilman

stokxn said:


> Rick is a perfect example of this^^^^^^


I figured this out about Rick by walking through the SPL section with him in Galveston and all those guys knew him.


----------



## tijuana_no

oilman said:


> I figured this out about Rick by walking through the SPL section with him in Galveston and all those guys knew him.


SQ people seem to forget about me in SPL and SPL people don't even think I do SQ . But , I have dont very well in both (quietly) in the early days I was doing 142 with 2-10's on my convertible with the Flashdance format .Two years ago I was able to a 155.5 with 4-10's on a sq. trunk car.I love SQ and really enjoy doing SPL.


----------



## SQ Audi

tijuana_no said:


> SQ people seem to forget about me in SPL and SPL people don't even think I do SQ . But , I have dont very well in both (quietly) in the early days I was doing 142 with 2-10's on my convertible with the Flashdance format .Two years ago I was able to a 155.5 with 4-10's on a sq. trunk car.I love SQ and really enjoy doing SPL.


I don't forget about you. That little Jetta was LOUD!


----------



## narvarr

narvarr said:


> I'm almost ashamed to post what I'm running right now (in my Sig.))
> I got some upgrades coming but may not be installed by then.


Hopefully if everything goes well I'll have the following installed by then:

Head Unit: Addzest DRX9255
Processor: Helix C-DSP 
Tweeters : Hybrid L1v2's
Mids: Hybrid L3SE's 
Midbass: Hybrid L6's
Amps: Steg K4.02, K2.02, K2.03
Subs: 2 Xtant X10T 
If not...my Sig will remain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

narvarr said:


> Hopefully if everything goes well I'll have the following installed by then:
> 
> Head Unit: Addzest DRX9255
> Processor: Helix C-DSP
> Tweeters : Hybrid L1v2's
> Mids: Hybrid L3SE's
> Midbass: Hybrid L6's
> Amps: Steg K4.02, K2.02, K2.03
> Subs: 2 Xtant X10T
> If not...my Sig will remain.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Build is looking GREAT!


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife
27. Hugo
28. Danny
29. Craig (Born2Rock)
30. Puma (team DLS)
31. Jesus (team DLS)
32. Chris Pate
33. Nick Wingate
34. Mark (Azngotskillz)
35. Shane
36. Doug's Friend


----------



## tijuana_no

trophies for the GTG

Ruperto Aguilar's Photos | Facebook


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> trophies for the GTG
> 
> Ruperto Aguilar's Photos | Facebook


Thanks for being so generous and donating a few of your trophies for the meet!


----------



## quality_sound

I'm back in. GF's training got cancelled so I won't have the dog. 

New sub setup is in as of today, I MIGHT have a new HU before the meet too. The OEM REALLY is ****. Need to deaden the doors something fierce. I was going to try and get with Rick to get my pods done before the meet but I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> I'm back in. GF's training got cancelled so I won't have the dog.
> 
> New sub setup is in as of today, I MIGHT have a new HU before the meet too. The OEM REALLY is ****. Need to deaden the doors something fierce. I was going to try and get with Rick to get my pods done before the meet but I don't think that'll happen.


Wahoo!!!


----------



## Maldonadosqs

SQ Audi said:


> Now I am really disappointed! Juan is coming! I haven't seen him since the 2010 World finals! Juan, have a great time my friend. Take care!
> 
> --Joe Wallis


Thanks Joe is a pleasure for me to see you again I'll be there to enjoy a Big Show 

Greetings from Monterrey Nuevo Leon MEXICO yuor good friend 

Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


----------



## SouthSyde

Maldonadosqs said:


> Thanks Joe is a pleasure for me to see you again I'll be there to enjoy a Big Show
> 
> Greetings from Monterrey Nuevo Leon MEXICO yuor good friend
> 
> Juan Maldonado
> Team DLS
> Team D-Tronics SQ
> Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
> USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
> USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
> IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
> IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
> IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
> 
> DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


PUma, do you have results from Padre?


----------



## Maldonadosqs

SouthSyde said:


> PUma, do you have results from Padre?


Hi Chad Results from South Padre Island Spring Break Jam USACI 2013


Juan Maldonado 
1 lugar MOQ Q

1 Lugar MOD SQ 

Best of The Show

the event in Hoston SQ Chad will be the 2 days Saturday 16 and Sunday 17

Greetings

Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


----------



## SouthSyde

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hi Chad Results from South Padre Island Spring Break Jam USACI 2013
> 
> 
> Juan Maldonado
> 1 lugar MOQ Q
> 
> 1 Lugar MOD SQ
> 
> Best of The Show
> 
> the event in Hoston SQ Chad will be the 2 days Saturday 16 and Sunday 17
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Juan Maldonado
> Team DLS
> Team D-Tronics SQ
> Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
> USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
> USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
> IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
> IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
> IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
> DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


It will most likely be only Saturday... But mostly likely a fulll day of SQ!


----------



## SouthSyde

Just so we are clear, there will be 3 different classes for our friendly compettion:

Pro
Amatuer
Rookie

If you want to compete you can choose whichever you want..  Just remember to sign up so Ruperto can know to judge you..

Then there will be a highest sq score of the show!


----------



## tijuana_no

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hi Chad Results from South Padre Island Spring Break Jam USACI 2013
> 
> 
> Juan Maldonado
> 1 lugar MOQ Q
> 
> 1 Lugar MOD SQ
> 
> Best of The Show
> 
> the event in Hoston SQ Chad will be the 2 days Saturday 16 and Sunday 17
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Juan Maldonado
> Team DLS
> Team D-Tronics SQ
> Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
> USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
> USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
> IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
> IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
> IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
> DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


Puma el evento es una reunion de la Area de Houston ,Texas , y de donde quieran venir .La reunion es para traer a todos juntos y seguir en SQ .
No es ortorgado por ninguna Organisacion pero se eespera que sea grande y con buenos carros.
Puma , cuantos carros fueron a la Isla.
LLamame........


----------



## Born2Rock

*Hey everyone, I have a Ole-School Copper Chassis, Alpine CDA-7969 laying around. 

It's Factory Refurbed (Single Owner) I am open for offers, if so desired. *


----------



## oilman

Extended forecast calls for 80 and sunny.


----------



## SouthSyde

oilman said:


> Extended forecast calls for 80 and sunny.


That pleases me right there!!  Seems like a greatt time will be had!


----------



## quality_sound

Oh I'm wearin' my chanclas!


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Oh I'm wearin' my chanclas!


If that means thong Ill be wearing mine toooo then!


----------



## quality_sound

It means flip-flops. :sombrero: Women wear thongs...on their asses... :2thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> It means flip-flops. :sombrero: Women wear thongs...on their asses... :2thumbsup:


Damnit! Thought id get to bust out da cheetah! O well, next time! lol


----------



## oilman

Are we talking Ta-dunt-tadunts? Spell? 

No Speedo's Chad! Rule number one


----------



## SouthSyde

ba donk da donk donk!


----------



## oilman

SouthSyde said:


> ba donk da donk donk!


And none of those ether


----------



## quality_sound

It's a good thing this GTG isn't happening in Vegas. lol


----------



## SoundJunkie

I have a drawer full of sungas "speedos" from my time in Brazil! I have plenty for everybody 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc

SoundJunkie said:


> I have a drawer full of sungas "speedos" from my time in Brazil! I have plenty for everybody
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



And we were just talking about thongs.


----------



## SouthSyde

But its sunny and I dont like tan lines...


----------



## quality_sound

Naked stereo Saturday???


----------



## richiec77

I really wish i could go guy's. Working overseas means I miss these events. Maybe next year I hope.


----------



## tijuana_no

quality_sound said:


> It means flip-flops. :sombrero: Women wear thongs...on their asses... :2thumbsup:


thats how Chad wears his................


----------



## khanhfat

I haven't check this thread in a few days and now you guys got probably the largest SQ quality meet in Texas .

I can't make it Saturday but I'm very interested in meeting up with the guys from Mexico on Friday or something before they leave


----------



## tijuana_no

khanhfat said:


> I haven't check this thread in a few days and now you guys got probably the largest SQ quality meet in Texas .
> 
> I can't make it Saturday but I'm very interested in meeting up with the guys from Mexico on Friday or something before they leave


Khan , they'll probably be here Friday nite and we can meet a my house , I let you know when there here.


----------



## DeanE10

ok folks... Good news and bad news...

Good news: I am still going to show up 

Bad News: I no longer have my Truck.. I now have a new project... 2008 328i


----------



## narvarr

DeanE10 said:


> ok folks... Good news and bad news...
> 
> Good news: I am still going to show up
> 
> Bad News: I no longer have my Truck.. I now have a new project... 2008 328i


Congratulations on the new ride! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbfoto

DeanE10 said:


> ok folks... Good news and bad news...
> 
> Good news: I am still going to show up
> 
> Bad News: I no longer have my Truck.. I now have a new project... 2008 328i


Yep, great car. Congrats! What color is the exterior? I vote for a full custom dash rebuild and extended seat rails.


----------



## narvarr

bbfoto said:


> Yep, great car. Congrats! What color is the exterior? I vote for a full custom dash rebuild and extended seat rails.


I'll second that suggestion! Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbfoto

I'll come help you with the build in exchange for Thelma's BBQ...Mmmmmmmmm...haven't been in ages.  Sorry, jus' thinkin' out loud.


----------



## SouthSyde

bbfoto said:


> I'll come help you with the build in exchange for Thelma's BBQ...Mmmmmmmmm...haven't been in ages.  Sorry, jus' thinkin' out loud.


Where is thelma's bbq? In austin in mostly rudy's, salt licks, iron works, franklins, and meulers...


----------



## SouthSyde

DeanE10 said:


> ok folks... Good news and bad news...
> 
> Good news: I am still going to show up
> 
> Bad News: I no longer have my Truck.. I now have a new project... 2008 328i


YOu couldnt wait a few weeks to get the beamer??? Do you know how selfish you sound??? LOL

jk man, congratulations on the new ride!


----------



## oilman

I'll be putting together BBQ meats and stuff to make cowboy beans for Saturday. Hugo asked me last week what he could bring, so it got me thinking. Here are some things I could use help with, paper plates, napkins, plasticware, maybe potato salad, chips. ect....

Other stuff 
BYOB, lawn chairs, canopies. I have 2 8x4 foot table but if any of you truck guys can bring another one that would help. 

Guys coming from 290 west take the 2920 exit. Guys from from I-10 west take the Katy-Hockley exit and go north straight through 290 to 2920. If you're coming from 45north exit 1488west and everybody else but Eric would take 290 NW to Mueschke and turn right TO 2920. You can also text me at 713-412-7666 that way you will have it in your phone. Please introduce yourself when doing so. Weather still looks good and this is going to be a good time for all. 

Ricky


----------



## SoundJunkie

I have a 4' and a 6' table I can bring.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Born2Rock

oilman said:


> Guys coming from 290 west take the 2920 exit. Guys from from I-10 west take the Katy-Hockley exit and go north straight through 290 to 2920. If you're coming from 45north exit 1488west and everybody else but Eric would take 290 NW to Mueschke and turn right TO 2920. You can also text me at 713-412-7666 that way you will have it in your phone. Please introduce yourself when doing so. Weather still looks good and this is going to be a good time for all.
> 
> Ricky


* Ricky, I am coming up 249 from Lakewood Forest/Louetta Road area. It looks like Decker Prairie Road, due west, is the straightest shot ...Correct ? *


----------



## oilman

Craig, yes you can go that way.


----------



## Born2Rock

oilman said:


> Craig, yes you can go that way.


* Perfect. I teach til Noon'ish, then will go home, grab the necessities , then head on out. Expect me there by 1:30pm'ish. 

This is going to be an incredible event. 

I am almost finished with the new pods for my front stage. 

I got rid of those ugly boxes and widened the sound stage by 14". The Dyn Audio Esotar 2 tweets are now mounted to the doors. The MID pods should be finished by Friday. 

Wish me luck ! 
~Rock On... *

*Click on the pic !


----------



## stokxn

Flying Saucer pie anyone????
Hmmmm... I think we shall


----------



## jsketoe

Nice car change D...big kicks to use up.


----------



## Born2Rock

stokxn said:


> Flying Saucer pie anyone????
> Hmmmm... I think we shall


*I have been in Houston all my life, and never have sampled the PIE before ! 

...the banana cream sounds incredible; ... BRING IT ! *

Flying Saucer Pie Company - Fresh Homemade Pies in Houston, Texas 

http://flyingsaucerpieshop.com/menu/


----------



## ecobass

Hello, My name is Joshimar and Im somewhat new to the hobby, i stay in the Houston area and would like to attend to this event and learn from the pros. I have an '08 Toyota Fj cruiser that I've working on; installing my very first sound system all work done by my self, mainly inspired by this forum and of course the love for music and a good sound system to complement it. Like i said i would love to hear ,see and learn from other members system set-ups and have others listen to my set up and give suggestion and comments, i don't know exactly where this meet it's gonna take place at and what the day and time is. Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Born2Rock

ecobass said:


> Hello, My name is Joshimar and Im somewhat new to the hobby, i stay in the Houston area and would like to attend to this event and learn from the pros. I have an '08 Toyota Fj cruiser that I've working on; installing my very first sound system all work done by my self, mainly inspired by this forum and of course the love for music and a good sound system to complement it. Like i said i would love to hear ,see and learn from other members system set-ups and have others listen to my set up and give suggestion and comments, i don't know exactly where this meet it's gonna take place at and what the day and time is. Please let me know, thanks!


*Welcome Joshimar. 

The meet is out in the Tomball/Magnolia area. Saturday, March 16th ...an all day event !! 

I'll let Ricky {Oilman} , the honorable host, reply with the important info ! 

*please list your equipment used in your install mentioned above. 

WELCOME ! 
~Rock on, ...*


----------



## ecobass

Thanks for the Welcome Born2Rock, i can make it to the event as Im off from work on the weekends. Here's a breakdown of my sound set-up:

Vehicle: 08 Toyota FJ Cruiser
Head unit: Pioneer DEH-80 PRS - 3 way network mode.
Processor: 16 band eq, auto eq and t/a etc. via head unit.
Amplifier: JL Audio HD 900/5- 5 channel class D 
Front stage: Infinity Kappa 60.9cs comps with bypassed x-overs.
Subwoofer: 1- Boston Acoustics G3 12 in ported box.

As you can see i wanted to keep it simple but efficient, Im almost done hooking everything up.... should be ready by saturday.


----------



## Studio Civic

Howdy Men and Women,

Lou and I will be there with Nick Wingate in tow as per the usual for us Aggies.......May even bring a suprise for you kiddos........See yall saturday.


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto 
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife
27. Hugo
28. Danny
29. Craig (Born2Rock)
30. Puma (team DLS)
31. Jesus (team DLS)
32. Chris Pate
33. Nick Wingate
34. Mark (Azngotskillz)
35. Lou (team mobiletoys)
36. ecobass


----------



## oilman

Studio Civic said:


> Howdy Men and Women,
> 
> Lou and I will be there with Nick Wingate in tow as per the usual for us Aggies.......May even bring a suprise for you kiddos........See yall saturday.


Gig'em! This is a Aggie home.


----------



## Randyman...

Well, Morel has been dragging their feet since late January - and it's not looking like I will have a left front mid/tweet for the meet-up. I might still try to make it to see and hear some other sweet installs - but mine will not be ready for any tweaking suggestions from you "Pros" 

I'm still tentative for now - but I will likely confirm either way by Weds. Might bring a mobile detailer buddy of mine if I make it out...


----------



## SoundJunkie

If anyone is bringing little ones in tow I am going to throw this in the truck with me. Be sure to bring towels, bathing suits and a change of clothes for them. Supposed to be 80° out so let's keep our fingers crossed!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

Randyman... said:


> Well, Morel has been dragging their feet since late January - and it's not looking like I will have a left front mid/tweet for the meet-up. I might still try to make it to see and hear some other sweet installs - but mine will not be ready for any tweaking suggestions from you "Pros"
> 
> I'm still tentative for now - but I will likely confirm either way by Weds. Might bring a mobile detailer buddy of mine if I make it out...


What set do you need? I have a set of IO 4s you could borrow until yours come in.


----------



## narvarr

quality_sound said:


> What set do you need? I have a set of IO 4s you could borrow until yours come in.


Lol. You beat me to it.
I have a pair of these you could use:

















Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Randyman...

Well golly! What a generous offer  . Mine are the point-source 2-way coax series - the Integra Ovation XO 4's - or the newer Hybrid Integra 402 (I believe this is what I am getting from Morel as the XO 4's have been discontinued).

In addition, Rick has been tied up with the new Baby - and we still have to get the speakers mounted in the dash (using the "red shop-towels stuffed in the dash" method and a set of MB Quarts on the Driver's side for the last 2 months now - soundstage leans all over the map!).

I actually took two vacation days this Thurs and Friday just in case a miracle happens with Morel this week, and Rick can _maybe_ finish the dash mount install by Saturday. Not holding my breath 

If what you have is the same physical size, then maybe Rick can still knock out the mounts with your loaners?

LMK either way - And I appreciate your kind offer.


----------



## Randyman...

narvarr said:


> Lol. You beat me to it.
> I have a pair of these you could use:


Those look like the same O.D. but my tweets are set back further in the cone (below flush) - and these might skew placement in the dash mounts/grilles due to the tweet's protrusion.

I'll likely need to touch base with Rick when he returns to work. I'll get back to both of you ASAP!

Thanks again for your generosity


----------



## quality_sound

Rick is going to be looking at my dash for pods for my car with these drivers so I'm going to have them there anyway. I don't know off the top of my head exactly which version mine are but I'll look when I get home. Even if they're a slightly different version I know the frame is still exactly the same.


----------



## Randyman...

Cool - I might take you up on that (would just need one). Do you know when Rick is back from maternity leave? I'll obviously need to get him in the loop as he's doing the final rings/mounts for the dash at some point. I don't want to attend the meet with the shop towels in place as the final mounting will drastically change how the dash speakers sound (a more appropriate baffle, slightly different positioning, and will be sunk lower in the dash than they are now). I'd really like to have a "rough tune" in-place with the final mounts if I'm going to attend at all...

I seriously can't wait to get this install done and tuned!!!  Tuning Feedback from the pros will hopefully get the system where I want it to be...


----------



## narvarr

Randyman... said:


> Those look like the same O.D. but my tweets are set back further in the cone (below flush) - and these might skew placement in the dash mounts/grilles due to the tweet's protrusion.
> 
> I'll likely need to touch base with Rick when he returns to work. I'll get back to both of you ASAP!
> 
> Thanks again for your generosity


The diffuser can be removed and the tweeter is pretty close to flush with the cone...not as close as the Ovation set though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

Randyman... said:


> Cool - I might take you up on that (would just need one). Do you know when Rick is back from maternity leave? I'll obviously need to get him in the loop as he's doing the final rings/mounts for the dash at some point. I don't want to attend the meet with the shop towels in place as the final mounting will drastically change how the dash speakers sound (a more appropriate baffle, slightly different positioning, and will be sunk lower in the dash than they are now). I'd really like to have a "rough tune" in-place with the final mounts if I'm going to attend at all...
> 
> I seriously can't wait to get this install done and tuned!!!  Tuning Feedback from the pros will hopefully get the system where I want it to be...



He said he'd be at the meet so I'm assuming he'll be back after that.


----------



## Randyman...

quality_sound said:


> He said he'd be at the meet so I'm assuming he'll be back after that.


If that's the case that I'll likely hold off on the loaner speakers. There's not much point unless Rick will actually be able to wrap up the rings/mounts before the meet 

I deeply appreciate your and narvarr's awesome Texan hospitality! LMK if I can ever return the favor


----------



## stokxn

Born2Rock said:


> *I have been in Houston all my life, and never have sampled the PIE before !
> 
> ...the banana cream sounds incredible; ... BRING IT ! *
> 
> Flying Saucer Pie Company - Fresh Homemade Pies in Houston, Texas
> 
> Menu | Flying Saucer Pie Company - Fresh Homemade Pies in Houston, Texas


Will do my best to make it by there before the meet 
They are the shizzz fosho !!
With this many people I'm thinking at least 4 of em.

1.Banana Cream
2.Strawberry
3.Chocolate Cream
someone can recommend the 4th one


----------



## stokxn

ecobass said:


> Hello, My name is Joshimar and Im somewhat new to the hobby, i stay in the Houston area and would like to attend to this event and learn from the pros. I have an '08 Toyota Fj cruiser that I've working on; installing my very first sound system all work done by my self, mainly inspired by this forum and of course the love for music and a good sound system to complement it. Like i said i would love to hear ,see and learn from other members system set-ups and have others listen to my set up and give suggestion and comments, i don't know exactly where this meet it's gonna take place at and what the day and time is. Please let me know, thanks!


Come on Josh, and bring a good camera 
kinda turning into a sq woodstock...without the acid


----------



## dmazyn

What time is this starting? I'm coming from north of Austin and would like to get an idea when I should leave. I don't want to show up too early.


----------



## oilman

Noon sounds like a good time I'll start cooking around 08:00 or 9:00


----------



## Born2Rock

stokxn said:


> Will do my best to make it by there before the meet
> They are the shizzz fosho !!
> With this many people I'm thinking at least 4 of em.
> 
> 1.Banana Cream
> 2.Strawberry
> 3.Chocolate Cream
> someone can recommend the 4th one


 *AWESOME !! 

...Pineapple might be refreshing, but I don't want to choose the last one, since I 've already suggested Banana Cream. 

Thanx, STOKXN ! *


----------



## oilman

apple!


----------



## SoundJunkie

I will probably show up a bit early to help set up. I am bringing tables and the water slide, need anything else??

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

Your help is appreciated


----------



## stokxn

oilman said:


> apple!


Apple it is


----------



## santiagodraco

Just realized I probably wasn't supposed to update the list myself! So I deleted my list. Please add me, Keith, if you don't mind. Thanks!

Anyone else coming down from the Austin area? I saw dmazyn...


----------



## Born2Rock

santiagodraco said:


> 1. Chad
> 2. Erik
> 3. Rick P.
> 4. Navarr
> 5. oilman
> 6. Ruperto
> 7. Dean
> 8. Joe W. (maybe)
> 9. Larry
> 10. Matt (maybe)
> 11. Unbroken
> 12. Trung (mediumroast)
> 13. Booger
> 14. Randyman... (maybe)
> 15. Brian G.
> 16. Thong (khaocycle)
> 17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
> 18. Paul (qualitysound)
> 19. Pj
> 20. Doug S.
> 21. MoparMike
> 22. BNixon
> 23. El bobo
> 24. Steve (Capperdog)
> 25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
> 26. Matt Silby's wife
> 27. Hugo
> 28. Danny
> 29. Craig (Born2Rock)
> 30. Puma (team DLS)
> 31. Jesus (team DLS)
> 32. Chris Pate
> 33. Nick Wingate
> 34. Mark (Azngotskillz)
> 35. Lou (team mobiletoys)
> 36. ecobass
> 37. Keith - (Santiagodraco)
> 
> Anyone else coming down from the Austin area? I saw dmazyn...


*Please add #38, my friend, Chad Foreman. . . a custom installer friend of mine. *


----------



## santiagodraco

Oops, sorry Southsyde, I didnt' realize only one person was updating the list (you). I just added myself to the last list like we do for a local group when we have events 

So anyway please add myself to the event, Keith, if you don't mind!

Thanks!


----------



## SouthSyde

santiagodraco said:


> Oops, sorry Southsyde, I didnt' realize only one person was updating the list (you). I just added myself to the last list like we do for a local group when we have events
> 
> So anyway please add myself to the event, Keith, if you don't mind!
> 
> Thanks!


No, you are, people just dont know how to follow directions LOL


----------



## tijuana_no

o.k time for the 'BEST OF SHOW" trophy 

Ruperto Aguilar's Photos | Facebook


----------



## SoundJunkie

tijuana_no said:


> o.k time for the 'BEST OF SHOW" trophy
> 
> Ruperto Aguilar's Photos | Facebook


Oh snap! Nice man!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santiagodraco

SouthSyde said:


> No, you are, people just dont know how to follow directions LOL


Lol, well then, let me continue with the correct process:

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife
27. Hugo
28. Danny
29. Craig (Born2Rock)
30. Puma (team DLS)
31. Jesus (team DLS)
32. Chris Pate
33. Nick Wingate
34. Mark (Azngotskillz)
35. Lou (team mobiletoys)
36. ecobass
37. Keith - (Santiagodraco)
38. Chad Foreman
39. ?
40. ?


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> o.k time for the 'BEST OF SHOW" trophy
> 
> Ruperto Aguilar's Photos | Facebook


Fannnnnncyyyy!


----------



## khanhfat

Soo how do i fit this vintage tweeter in the car  the size alone tells me it's gonna sound pretty good lol . I found this pair while visit a warehouse to find some parts for tube amps.


----------



## Born2Rock

khanhfat said:


> Soo how do i fit this vintage tweeter in the car  the size alone tells me it's gonna sound pretty good lol . I found this pair while visit a warehouse to find some parts for tube amps.


*Khan, 

How you do my friend? I am loving the Zapco amp you sold me last year ! 

Thank You again  

Question: Are those 'near-field' tweeters ? They look like tweets that would be found in an old concert-stage monitor system. 

*We will miss you at this weekend G2G. Wish you were able to attend. 

~Rock on,*


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Sign me up.
Rick P from Austin.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

We have two Rick P's


----------



## Got-Four-Eights




----------



## SoundJunkie

Got-Four-Eights said:


>


I take that as you have permission to join us! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Born2Rock

SoundJunkie said:


> I take that as you have permission to join us!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


*
Erik, 
I haven't taken the time to say "HELLO" since last year, and to truly thank you . 

I want let you know, (and to everyone coming to this years G2G) how much I truly appreciated last years G2G, at your fortress ! 

It was an extreme pleasure and heartfelt experience ! 

I hope that this weekend's G2G leaves the same heartfelt emotions for all attending, that I'd experienced and have cherished these last 12 months. 

To all you other guys that I met at Erik's, ... especially you Chad, Khan, PJ, Ruperto, Matt, Chuck, + Brian ... you've all made me feel so welcomed into your SQ club, ... I Thank You !

I'll see you all soon ! *


----------



## SQ Audi

Hey Guys, all is good in the Hood. Crisis Averted, but still not able to make it to Houston this weekend. I want to, but just can't get away. Here is to hoping you guys have a great weekend, take lots of photos so I can live vicariously through you.

Maybe the next one. Who knows, at this snails pace I am doubtful anything is going to happen. Be blessed guys!

Joe 

and take me off the list. I don't want anyone getting their hopes up that I will be there. sadface.


----------



## stokxn

Hmmm....let's see, 6 slices per pie, 38 people so far 
that's at least 6 pies assuming everyone wants some.
I refuse to cut super small pieces...

gonna be first come/first serve !!!!!


----------



## Born2Rock

stokxn said:


> Hmmm....let's see, 6 slices per pie, 38 people so far
> that's at least 6 pies assuming everyone wants some.
> I refuse to cut super small pieces...
> 
> gonna be first come/first serve !!!!!


*...then I guess I'll find out how well pie goes with BEER , huh ? 

Thanx Stokxn !*


----------



## stokxn

Born2Rock said:


> *...then I guess I'll find out how well pie goes with BEER , huh ?
> 
> Thanx Stokxn !*


that we will Mr. Portnoy...I mean Craig 

oh, and you're welcome!!


----------



## el_bob-o

I gave 18 cases of beer to my dad last week, I should have kept a few. I'm sure I'll come across some Miller Lite on my way from Fort Worth to Houston (While I do like other beer I work for Miller so I feel obligated to purchase a Miller product, I suppose Coors works too seeing as we're MillerCoors now).


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I look forward to meeting everyone, hearing some great cars, and beer pie. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tijuana_no

Born2Rock said:


> *...then I guess I'll find out how well pie goes with BEER , huh ?
> 
> Thanx Stokxn !*


i have it often and is not bad ,specially with darker beers.


----------



## tijuana_no

el_bob-o said:


> I gave 18 cases of beer to my dad last week, I should have kept a few. I'm sure I'll come across some Miller Lite on my way from Fort Worth to Houston (While I do like other beer I work for Miller so I feel obligated to purchase a Miller product, I suppose Coors works too seeing as we're MillerCoors now).


you are in luck "BLUE MOON " is a Miller Coors product and its been one of the favorites in last GTG.


----------



## quality_sound

Blue Moon is good.

All I want is some of the chocolate pie since I don't like the others.


----------



## santiagodraco

stokxn said:


> Hmmm....let's see, 6 slices per pie, 38 people so far
> that's at least 6 pies assuming everyone wants some.
> I refuse to cut super small pieces...
> 
> gonna be first come/first serve !!!!!


Hmmm, pie.....


----------



## SouthSyde

stokxn said:


> Hmmm....let's see, 6 slices per pie, 38 people so far
> that's at least 6 pies assuming everyone wants some.
> I refuse to cut super small pieces...
> 
> gonna be first come/first serve !!!!!


6 slices per pie??? WOW das a big slice!! We could do 10 a pie!

Just got home, got all day to pull a miracle 1 day tune.. I intend to please..  Das what she said!


----------



## quality_sound

10 per pie is WAY too small. 8 always works well. 

I'm gonna try a quickie tune tonight but being so far off axis the driver's side response is all over the place.


----------



## MoparMike

Looking forward to tomorrow, can someone PM me the info on where the meet is taking place. I forgot to ask apparently.


----------



## SouthSyde

That is my number for those who cannot reach oilman... Text or call me...


----------



## MoparMike

Thanks, Ricky sent me a PM with the details.


----------



## Bnixon

What time is the shindig supposed to begin? I am really looking forward to meeting you guys. Been a long time since I could hook up with some fellow car audio nuts!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## santiagodraco

If you are coming and not already on the list don't forget to copy the list in a new post with your name added... so the organizers have an accurate count!


----------



## oilman

Noon is the target time. There are some coming with trailers and some coming to help me with setup, they will be here earlier. 

This is horse property guys, however, the paddock has been mucked (cleaned)where you will park. Nothing glamorous here except the cars. 



















I have about 100 throws that you guys can use to wipe your feet on. There is enough for everybody's car if you want a couple just ask me. Weather will be a sunny and 85. Couldn't ask for a better day.


----------



## santiagodraco

Oilman,

Are there stores close by or should we be sure to bring what we'll need first?


----------



## oilman

There are convenient stores only


----------



## Maldonadosqs

SouthSyde said:


> 713-401-8146
> 
> That is my number for those who cannot reach oilman... Text or call me...


Hi Chad and Rupert Sorry  Crisis averted, but still not able to come to Houston this weekend. I want, but I can not escape. Here's hoping you have a Big Show for the SQ and great weekend

Greetings
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


----------



## fahrfrompuken

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife
27. Hugo
28. Danny
29. Craig (Born2Rock)
30. Puma (team DLS)
31. Jesus (team DLS)
32. Chris Pate
33. Nick Wingate
34. Mark (Azngotskillz)
35. Lou (team mobiletoys)
36. ecobass
37. Keith - (Santiagodraco)
38. Chad Foreman
39. Rick P (fahrfrompuken)


----------



## fahrfrompuken

1. Chad
2. Erik
3. Rick P.
4. Navarr
5. oilman
6. Ruperto
7. Dean
8. Joe W. (maybe)
9. Larry
10. Matt (maybe)
11. Unbroken
12. Trung (mediumroast)
13. Booger
14. Randyman... (maybe)
15. Brian G.
16. Thong (khaocycle)
17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
18. Paul (qualitysound)
19. Pj
20. Doug S.
21. MoparMike
22. BNixon
23. El bobo
24. Steve (Capperdog)
25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
26. Matt Silby's wife
27. Hugo
28. Danny
29. Craig (Born2Rock)
30. Puma (team DLS)
31. Jesus (team DLS)
32. Chris Pate
33. Nick Wingate
34. Mark (Azngotskillz)
35. Lou (team mobiletoys)
36. ecobass
37. Keith - (Santiagodraco)
38. Chad Foreman
39. Rick P (fahrfrompuken)


----------



## oilman

fahrfrompuken said:


> 1. Chad
> 2. Erik
> 3. Rick P.
> 4. Navarr
> 5. oilman
> 6. Ruperto
> 7. Dean
> 8. Joe W. (maybe)
> 9. Larry
> 10. Matt (maybe)
> 11. Unbroken
> 12. Trung (mediumroast)
> 13. Booger
> 14. Randyman... (maybe)
> 15. Brian G.
> 16. Thong (khaocycle)
> 17. Frank (Ruperto's friend)
> 18. Paul (qualitysound)
> 19. Pj
> 20. Doug S.
> 21. MoparMike
> 22. BNixon
> 23. El bobo
> 24. Steve (Capperdog)
> 25. Matt Silby (Focal G8)
> 26. Matt Silby's wife
> 27. Hugo
> 28. Danny
> 29. Craig (Born2Rock)
> 30. Puma (team DLS)
> 31. Jesus (team DLS)
> 32. Chris Pate
> 33. Nick Wingate
> 34. Mark (Azngotskillz)
> 35. Lou (team mobiletoys)
> 36. ecobass
> 37. Keith - (Santiagodraco)
> 38. Chad Foreman
> 39. Rick P (fahrfrompuken)


(Menu)
4 pork loins 5lbs each. I ended up with 8 loins because Julie bought some and I didn't hear her say she did. 
5 Lbs of deer sausage 
Brisket 
20 chicken thighs 
30 drumsticks 
Football beans made with chilly cut deer burger and a few different kinds of beans cooked in a saucy BBQ flavor.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am bringing an appetite as well

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

Could someone bring some aluminum trays. The ones that are 4" deep that can hold meats. Also need plasticware and paper plates. 

Thanks!


----------



## SouthSyde

Ill bring the trays and plastic ware...


----------



## SouthSyde

oilman said:


> (Menu)
> 4 pork loins 5lbs each. I ended up with 8 loins because Julie bought some and I didn't hear her say she did.
> 5 Lbs of deer sausage
> Brisket
> 20 chicken thighs
> 30 drumsticks
> Football beans made with chilly cut deer burger and a few different kinds of beans cooked in a saucy BBQ flavor.


WOW!! What a menu... Thanks again!


----------



## onebadmonte

I got the plates and paper towels and some sodas. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## santiagodraco

I'm bringing some drinks (water mainly) and a quart of home made salsa and 4 bags of chips.

Also brining some limes for beer and some napkins.

I also have a bunch of trays I'll bring along just in case and some extra utensils.


----------



## santiagodraco

Removed dupe post. Forums are actin a bit wacky....


----------



## khanhfat

Have a good meet guys, remember to take pics since i'm usually the one who does the pictures. I got a wedding this weekend so I can't go the weather this weekend is very nice for an awesome turnout.

@Born2rock, i believe those are from live stage speaker back in the day since I was searching for old parts at a electronic warehouse . It's just the biggest tweeter i've seen so I gotta take a picture of it . I'm glad the zapco play nice with your Dynaudio tweets. Even i'm surprised they match up really nice.


----------



## SouthSyde

Damnit, forgot about the CDs LOL Gotta start burning them now, will do as many as I can before passing out.. First come first serve!! LOL


----------



## Randyman...

Since my install didn't wrap-up as previously stated  , I'll just pop in for an hour later in the afternoon after band practice and peek at a few of your sweet installs for some motivation  . It will be nice to meet ya'll in person!

I'll be bringing a mobile detailer friend of mine (Buffing Beau), but neither of us will be partaking in any of the food or refreshments - so don't bother including us in the head count...

Can't wait! 

Randy V.


----------



## quality_sound

Started everything fresh again. No EQ and a quickie TA. It's NOT good but I'll be there.


----------



## Randyman...

quality_sound said:


> Started everything fresh again. No EQ and a quickie TA. It's NOT good but I'll be there.


Don't worry - If you simply have matching drivers then you are already a few steps ahead of my current install


----------



## Born2Rock

SouthSyde said:


> Damnit, forgot about the CDs LOL Gotta start burning them now, will do as many as I can before passing out.. First come first serve!! LOL


*Chad,
I'll be there around 1:30pm'ish. Please hide/save one for me.*


----------



## Born2Rock

khanhfat said:


> Have a good meet guys, remember to take pics since i'm usually the one who does the pictures. I got a wedding this weekend so I can't go the weather this weekend is very nice for an awesome turnout.
> 
> @Born2rock, i believe those are from live stage speaker back in the day since I was searching for old parts at a electronic warehouse . It's just the biggest tweeter i've seen so I gotta take a picture of it . I'm glad the zapco play nice with your Dynaudio tweets. Even i'm surprised they match up really nice.


* Khan, 
I definitely thought those were stage tweets ! 

And, yes, I couldn't be happier with the Zapco on my Dynaudio Esotar 2's !!! 

*It really sucks you can't make this event, tomorrow. 

It looks like Ricky is setting the foundation for a serious 'blow-out-event' tomorrow ! History will be made !  ...I'll have my camera with me. 

~Rock On, 
Craig*


----------



## stokxn

wheeeew... just in from college station and everything is in and playing.
tomm should be a very interesting day of tuning and critique...cant wait!
douche the car in the morn and headin out 

as posted I got deeeeesert !!!


----------



## matdotcom2000

I wont leave the house till 12ish and I dont have sound but I plan to bring some tools to work while I am out there along with my son... I am going to bring some speakers, amps and processors for some of you guys to check out... May we can bench some who knows???? Just have a good time... I work till 7 am sooo hopefully I can get some sleep and be out early...


----------



## oilman




----------



## matdotcom2000

LMAO love it!!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


>


Classic!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Born2Rock

oilman said:


>


* ***NOW, the sign makes it's OFFICIAL !*** 

...woke at 5:30am, washed the car, and now am at the drum school working til NOON. 

I'll see everyone around 1:30pm'ish ! 

*what a beautiful day we are given. *


----------



## oilman




----------



## Randyman...

I just made it back from practice - traffic was horrible (Downtown to Nasa was impossible!)! Traffic looked just as bad going North - so I'm probably gonna miss the meet. If I left right now I might make it around 5:30 - so not much point IMO.

If this is a regular thing - I'll certainly plan on coming next time (when I'll actually have a system to demo, too!)...

Rock on - I hope you peeps are having a blast  Looks like a great turn-out judging by oilman's pic. I think I can hear ya'll from Clear Lake 

:drummer:


----------



## UNBROKEN

I have my daughter this weekend and we were all set to head up about lunch....she woke up sick and has been asleep all day on the couch.
I definitely hate that I missed it. I was so looking forward to hearing some top notch installs.


----------



## SQ Audi

Wow! That is a huge Grouping of SQ enthusiasts!

Even if all was fine in the world and I was planning on driving in on Friday, I still wouldn't have come. Thursday night, I injured my knee. At the ER the Doc thinks that I have a sprained Pateller Tendon. Not torn all the way through, but kinda like string cheese, some is torn, some is not, tendon is still intact. I can't drive, and I have a brace on the leg that keeps it straight.

I sure wish I could have made it this weekend, but it is obvious that the cards were already dealt and I couldn't get a re-deal.

I hope pictures are being taken. I sure could use some pictures to help me feel better. Percocet can only do so much 








[/IMG]


----------



## oilman

over 40 cars today! One showed from 900 miles away. SQ is strong down here


----------



## SoundJunkie

We even had an Asian cowboy!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

That was a GREAT meet. After listening to some and then mine again I guess is agree with Nick that it's not as bad as I think. Not where I want it obviously, but not horrible. 
I did find my scoresheet and I guess a 119 in Novice with no EQ is decent? I have no idea if that is or not.


----------



## MoparMike

I know what you mean Quality, I wasn't expecting anybody to listen to mine, let alone have it judged. Nick's feedback was that it was in way better shape that I thought. It's good to know where to put the effort into when it comes to future changes. Had a good time today, I'd really like to do it again.


----------



## matdotcom2000

It was a great meet!!! those that didnt make it missed out. I only wish I had more TIME to listen to some more cars and I wish that I could have competed but I will have to see you guys in the lanes sometime soon!!!! BIG THANKS TO CHAD and RICK for spearheading and organizing this thing!!!!


----------



## oilman

Nick helping with cooking.


----------



## oilman

Tons more pic to come tomorrow.


----------



## onebadmonte

Awesome get together! Great seeing old friends and meeting new faces. Thanks for hosting Oilman. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## SouthSyde

Just finally got home....

1) Im friggin SUNBURNED!!!

2) Thanks Ricky for being the best host EVER!!

3) Thanks Chris Pate, Nick Wingate, Ruperto and the whole Team Mobile Toys and Team Focal crew for the support and help with judging. O yea, Ruperto for the trophies as well... you wont even notice its missing!


4) Man, it was a greattttttt time today, with over 40 cars that showed up... SQ is still strong down south!

4) Sorry to whoever's car I didnt get to hear, I was sooo ADHD today for some reason, running all over the place!

5) Also, sorry for anyone who wanted to listen to the car but I was again, ADHD running all around!! 

6) Congrats to Erik for the Best of Show award! You deserved it bro! 

7) Cant believe they talked me into getting on the horse! LOL

Again, thanks everyone for coming and having a good time sharing a passion with us, We will do another one soon! Keep a lookout!!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Thanks to everyone in Houston for making us Austin guys feel welcome. I feel like I made some new friends. Thanks to Oilman for being the best host ever. I hope to have my car in at least some state of completion before we run down again. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

fahrfrompuken said:


> Thanks to everyone in Houston for making us Austin guys feel welcome. I feel like I made some new friends. Thanks to Oilman for being the best host ever. I hope to have my car in at least some state of completion before we run down again.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


You got till summer..


----------



## dmazyn

Had a great time thanks to all for setting it up. 

I was surprised To get 2nd in rookie class due to the limited time I had tuning the new setup.


----------



## quality_sound

Finally back home. Long drive but with the quick changes I made after listening to everyone else's cars it was MUCH more enjoyable. 

Ricky, thanks for hosting a fantastic GTG. Your family is awesome! 

Thanks also to everyone that contributed. The food was outstanding and that cd was incredible.


----------



## santiagodraco

Ditto. Lot's of great info, lot's more to learn and miles to go 

Thanks to everyone for the hospitality. Was a lot of fun and looking forward to the next gtg.


----------



## narvarr

This G2G was a blast! Big thanks goes out to Ricky, Chad and the Audionutz crew for putting together one hell of an event! Even my son enjoy it...







(next generation SQer in training)

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

I think he was more excited about that pie! lol


----------



## Studio Civic

Had a great time hanging out with all y'all! This summer..... Iasca comp in college station! You guys in?


----------



## khaoticle

thanks Ricky for being a awesome host, and everyone for making it feel so welcoming. I had a blast while learning a lot, thanks!


----------



## narvarr

quality_sound said:


> I think he was more excited about that pie! lol


Lol! Yeah, once the pies came out it was all over.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr

Studio Civic said:


> Had a great time hanging out with all y'all! This summer..... Iasca comp in college station! You guys in?


I'm in!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

Studio Civic said:


> Had a great time hanging out with all y'all! This summer..... Iasca comp in college station! You guys in?


Oh helllll yes!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Finally back home. Long drive but with the quick changes I made after listening to everyone else's cars it was MUCH more enjoyable.
> 
> Ricky, thanks for hosting a fantastic GTG. Your family is awesome!
> 
> Thanks also to everyone that contributed. The food was outstanding and that cd was incredible.


Paul, did you get a chance to get a cd?


----------



## SouthSyde

Studio Civic said:


> Had a great time hanging out with all y'all! This summer..... Iasca comp in college station! You guys in?


Chris, its onnn like donkey kong this season!!!!!


----------



## tijuana_no

Studio Civic said:


> Had a great time hanging out with all y'all! This summer..... Iasca comp in college station! You guys in?


I'll be there !


----------



## oilman

I can bring paper plates and leftover BBQ.


----------



## oilman

Lot's of photos, this will take a couple days to get them all up.


----------



## oilman

more pix


----------



## Bnixon

Had a great time meeting all you guys! Thanks Ricky for hosting this great event! Can't wait to see the pics!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jowens500

Any pics of the cars?


----------



## oilman

Bnixon said:


> Had a great time meeting all you guys! Thanks Ricky for hosting this great event! Can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'd do it again in heartbeat. Great group of guys we have. One other cool thing that came out of it was hearing my family and friends talk about how they had a blast. 

I've got a ton of photos of more people and cars. I'll post them tomorrow from my office. It has much faster internet than I do here. It's taking way too long to post everything.


----------



## khanhfat

That is a huge turn out. I think you guys beat any competition out there for number of SQ cars that shows up . I hope there will be a next meet so i can go


----------



## Born2Rock

jowens500 said:


> Any pics of the cars?


*Here are few pics of mine !






































*


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> Paul, did you get a chance to get a cd?


Yes sir. It was OUTSTANDING. Now to see if I need to aim my tweeters or replace my components...


----------



## quality_sound

I'd be down for the IASCA comp but I won't compete. I haven't like anything about IASCA for a very long time.


----------



## SoundJunkie

Sooooo....due to a technical difficulty (Either Ruperto can't add, or Chris Pate can't write) it appears that these two trophies belong to Chad (SouthSyde)! Congrats to my brother from another mother and I will make sure he gets them next time we meet up!!! He worked really hard on this build for the last 6 months and in my opinion he deserves the top dog trophies from this weekend!

Congrats! 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr

SoundJunkie said:


> Sooooo....due to a technical difficulty (Either Ruperto can't add, or Chris Pate can't write) it appears that these two trophies belong to Chad (SouthSyde)! Congrats to my brother from another mother and I will make sure he gets them next time we meet up!!! He worked really hard on this build for the last 6 months and in my opinion he deserves the top dog trophies from this weekend!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Now that's true sportsmenship! :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tijuana_no

Erik maybe a math issue on adding the score sheets ?
Chris Judge and Javier added the score sheets and he could have done it in Spanish .


----------



## SoundJunkie

tijuana_no said:


> Erik maybe a math issue on adding the score sheets ?
> Chris Judge and Javier added the score sheets and he could have done it in Spanish .


LOL....numbers are numbers in any language! It's really no big deal! I had a great time and next time I am out for blood

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

narvarr said:


> Now that's true sportsmenship! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I agree... what a standup guy. I think he deserves a trophy just for that!


----------



## SouthSyde

Thanks Erik my brutha! But its really just about having a good time.. If it was Finals, Id want a recount like Florida republicans! hehe But Erik is a classy guy, just a little high maintenance, but classy!  j/k!!!


How about this, we just hold on to the best of show trophy for now, its a damn nice and heavy one!! And I'll donate it back for the next g2g for that Best of Show!

Maybe it can be some kind of tradition for bragging rights for a year or 6 months or so.. 

O and its Chris can't write. I had to call and verify with him that the "4" was suppose to be a "9" in tonal accuracy lol


----------



## SouthSyde

fahrfrompuken said:


> I agree... what a standup guy. I think he deserves a trophy just for that!


Rick, shoot me a reminder and address, I'll make you a copy of that old school hip-hop cd you demoed in my car! You have greatt taste in music!


----------



## tijuana_no

SouthSyde said:


> Thanks Erik my brutha! But its really just about having a good time.. If it was Finals, Id want a recount like Florida republicans! hehe But Erik is a classy guy, just a little high maintenance, but classy!  j/k!!!
> 
> 
> How about this, we just hold on to the best of show trophy for now, its a damn nice and heavy one!! And I'll donate it back for the next g2g for that Best of Show!
> 
> Maybe it can be some kind of tradition for bragging rights for a year or 6 months or so..
> 
> O and its Chris can't write. I had to call and verify with him that the "4" was suppose to be a "9" in tonal accuracy lol


a 9 in total accuracy , from Pate , WOW ! That is awsome .You done great and I agree with Erick you been working hard and deserve the recognition.


----------



## quality_sound

I'd agree. Tonally your car was on point. Hell, I think EVERYTHING was on point. Nick was VERY generous with the 5 he gave me. hell, the best score I got was an 8 in width. lol


----------



## onebadmonte

SouthSyde said:


> How about this, we just hold on to the best of show trophy for now, its a damn nice and heavy one!! And I'll donate it back for the next g2g for that Best of Show!
> 
> Maybe it can be some kind of tradition for bragging rights for a year or 6 months or so..


That would be awesome.


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> a 9 in total accuracy , from Pate , WOW ! That is awsome .You done great and I agree with Erick you been working hard and deserve the recognition.


sub bass - 9 out of 10
mid bass - 8 out of 10
mid range - 9 out of 10
high - 10 out of 10
dynamics - 8 out of 10
tonal balance - "4" out of 10
environment - 5 out of 5

So that 4 seemed out of place so I gave him a call to see how I could improve on my tonal balance of the system. And he told it was not suppose to be a 4. So that was that... but no matter, I still have a few things I want to fix with the system anyways. OCD sucks when you are into this hobby LOL


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> I'd agree. Tonally your car was on point. Hell, I think EVERYTHING was on point. Nick was VERY generous with the 5 he gave me. hell, the best score I got was an 8 in width. lol


Thanks Paul, glad you liked it! 

Your 8 in width beat my 7!


----------



## quality_sound

Door vs. kicks, man. Doors vs. kicks. The width is the ONE thing I'm happy with right now. Tonally I'm not thrilled but I still need to deaden the doors, change the tweeter angle and hope that flattens out the NASTY 4.5KHz peak, really dial in the TA and put some EQ on it. 

So really, everything needs work. lol To top it off I'm trying to see if I can change amps and still keep my spare. That's a must.


----------



## oilman

Some cars caught with trunks and door open. Matt.com had a camera too. Rylee took most of these photos I'm posting. the OS lunars are not here along with a few others missed.


----------



## oilman

more cars


----------



## oilman

and some more


----------



## oilman




----------



## oilman




----------



## oilman

peps


----------



## oilman

some awards giving out in 3 or 4 categories.


----------



## oilman

Team Audionutz South 

Chad, Erik, Rick and Ricky


----------



## oilman

Erik, Ricky and Nick Wingate.


----------



## oilman

I have work left to do on my car and I appreciate the input from you guys, I had a solid score in the rookie class. 157


----------



## jsketoe

sounds like ya'll had Pate drinkin! LOL
Good showing guys. Looks like a good time!
Erik...SideshowBob...that's hilarious. lovin it.


----------



## basher8621

Looks like a nice showing.


----------



## santiagodraco

It was a nice showing.

Hey Oilman, you have shots of the rest of the cars/gathering? Looks like about half of the people/cars in those shots.

Cheers.


----------



## santiagodraco

oilman said:


> Some cars caught with trunks and door open. Matt.com had a camera too. Rylee took most of these photos I'm posting. the OS lunars are not here along with a few others missed.


It's hard to appreciate the size of that amp in the shot.... but it's huge! Like most of the back of the SUV, and I believe it was either a Suburban or some other full size. Crazy!


----------



## oilman

santiagodraco said:


> It's hard to appreciate the size of that amp in the shot.... but it's huge! Like most of the back of the SUV, and I believe it was either a Suburban or some other full size. Crazy!


That was the 3rd time I've seen Hugo's amp and I still find myself gawking at it. He uses 4 alternators to drive that bad boy.


----------



## SoundJunkie

jsketoe said:


> sounds like ya'll had Pate drinkin! LOL
> Good showing guys. Looks like a good time!
> Erik...SideshowBob...that's hilarious. lovin it.


He was either not drinking enough or too short to appreciate the stage in my truck! He liked Chad's better (who is short too)...next time I am bringing a pillow or phonebook!!

Great turnout...great weather...good times!

Glad you appreciate the humor in that John...LOL

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santiagodraco

So many cars I realize I missed looking at!


----------



## SouthSyde

santiagodraco said:


> It was a nice showing.
> 
> Hey Oilman, you have shots of the rest of the cars/gathering? Looks like about half of the people/cars in those shots.
> 
> Cheers.


I was thinking the same, but I guess not everyone had doors opened or trunks opened so when Rylee walked by she couldnt take any pics.. 

Because there was ALOT of cars lol


----------



## quality_sound

I know mine was closed but there wasn't anything to see.


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Thanks Erik my brutha! But its really just about having a good time.. If it was Finals, Id want a recount like Florida republicans! hehe But Erik is a classy guy, just a little high maintenance, but classy!  j/k!!!
> 
> 
> How about this, we just hold on to the best of show trophy for now, its a damn nice and heavy one!! And I'll donate it back for the next g2g for that Best of Show!
> 
> Maybe it can be some kind of tradition for bragging rights for a year or 6 months or so..
> 
> O and its Chris can't write. I had to call and verify with him that the "4" was suppose to be a "9" in tonal accuracy lol


Heyyyy!!! I resemble...I mean resent that high maintenance remark

Cup goes to the next Best of Show at the next GTG! I will get a plaque made for it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

Matt was walking around with a camera too, maybe he can post some we missed. it was a busy day and I didn't get to hear a lot of cars I wanted to hear. Dean was going to let me left him up with the front-end loader to take some aerial photos but got sidetracked there too.


----------



## SouthSyde

Dunno why, but I was running around like a chicken with its head cut off too! lol


----------



## SoundJunkie

And unless somebody can do better, the award for Most Sunburned goes to got-four-eights....our own Brian!










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

:laugh::mean::surprised:

And he was the first to leave!! LOL


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Hahhahahhaha.. no joke.. I'm fried.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

Hahahahaha

My feet got a little color.


----------



## oilman

I seen a few tomato head walking around.


----------



## santiagodraco

So Erik, I took your advice and deadened the inside of the sub enclosure. Quite a difference! I'll tell you this much...knocking on it without the sub before the deadening sounded like a wooden bell...afterwards not so much 

But in reality the box needs rebuilt. Lot of flex, very poor sub mounting surface (I can't screw the sub in tightly at all without the screws stripping the wood)....

Rick (farfrompuken) had a good idea we discussed on the way back to Austin which is to install some hurricane nuts on a backing plate glued to the underside. Going to work on that later in the week, have some nuts on order. I keep thinking if I leave the sound volume too high I'll pop the speaker  And I paid to have it built.

Also, during the judging I had the sub 1) out of phase and 2) my xover points got changed during the tune (forgot to verify) so I was running the sub at 100hz...! All my xovers were off. No wonder the sub was so localized among the other issues due to the bad xover points. :/

I also added some additional angle to my R2s in the dash to limit the direct reflection off the windshield. Not a whole lot but about an extra 20 degrees without any grill modification. Seems to have helped a tad.

I also followed Mike's advice and delayed all the other speakers equally (after tuning for for a nicely centered front stage (thanks Eric and Chad for the tutorials!) to help move the sub forward and now I'm pretty happy with my overall staging. 

So lot's of good things learned out of the event.


----------



## quality_sound

People have told me I was crazy for deadening an enclosure but it really does help. If you do rebuild the enclosure, try birch. It holds screws SO much better. Then again, if you were going to rebuild you could use the hurricane nuts so the birch would only be for strength, porosity reduction, and weight. 

Did you try the subs with the polarity fixed but still at 100Hz? I prefer mine up that high but I have some resonance in the hatch when I do. If I can nail that down I'll go back to it. It really livens up the midbass.


----------



## tijuana_no

To all the trophy winners PM me your address and I will sent you a plaque he trophy.


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> To all the trophy winners PM me your address and I will sent you a plaque he trophy.


Can you just give me over lunch? 

Its not a date I promise!


----------



## tijuana_no

SouthSyde said:


> Can you just give me over lunch?
> 
> Its not a date I promise!


sounds good to me !


----------



## santiagodraco

quality_sound said:


> People have told me I was crazy for deadening an enclosure but it really does help. If you do rebuild the enclosure, try birch. It holds screws SO much better. Then again, if you were going to rebuild you could use the hurricane nuts so the birch would only be for strength, porosity reduction, and weight.
> 
> Did you try the subs with the polarity fixed but still at 100Hz? I prefer mine up that high but I have some resonance in the hatch when I do. If I can nail that down I'll go back to it. It really livens up the midbass.


I may. From what I've been told mr Morel himself recommends running the SC 12 at 100. I'm running it at I think 67 right now though and it sounds much cleaner. However.... I'm going to try bringing it back up since I haven't tested after the deadening treatment and see how it does.


----------



## SouthSyde

santiagodraco said:


> I may. From what I've been told mr Morel himself recommends running the SC 12 at 100. I'm running it at I think 67 right now though and it sounds much cleaner. However.... I'm going to try bringing it back up since I haven't tested after the deadening treatment and see how it does.


Wait, you have the sc10 in how much air space?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

He's running an SC12 and it is in about 1.0cf, stuffed to increase effective size.


----------



## SouthSyde

I had a sc12, and to me it needed much bigger than 1.0 cu ft. It needs about 1.3-1.4 to get full potential.. And that thing got LOW!


----------



## quality_sound

Exactly what I was thinking. And being in an enclosure that's that much too small, even with polyfill, it's going to ring like a sonofabitch. That's probably why you can't run it up higher.


----------



## narvarr

quality_sound said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. And being in an enclosure that's that much too small, even with polyfill, it's going to ring like a sonofabitch. That's probably why you can't run it up higher.


Agreed. I have the SC10 and couldn't go higher than 32 in a 0.6 cu.ft box. Bumped it up to 1.25 and it played well into the 100Hz range. I may go back to the SC if I can find a good deal on a second one.


----------



## matdotcom2000

I didnt take as many pictures as I thought I did... I wasnt there very long and only heard 3 cars... But I will post what I have


----------



## santiagodraco

SouthSyde said:


> I had a sc12, and to me it needed much bigger than 1.0 cu ft. It needs about 1.3-1.4 to get full potential.. And that thing got LOW!


As the others said, and I mentioned to a few folks at the event, I am very unhappy with the enclosure and plan on building a new box. I want more space! Reading the specs in the manual it really wants more.

Before I go crazy and build it myself I'm going to contact the shop I had build the box and see about a rebuild.


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> I was thinking the same, but I guess not everyone had doors opened or trunks opened so when Rylee walked by she couldnt take any pics..
> 
> Because there was ALOT of cars lol


 
I tried to leave mine open but it kept filling up with pollen! I still have yellow dust in everything!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

narvarr said:


> Agreed. I have the SC10 and couldn't go higher than 32 in a 0.6 cu.ft box. Bumped it up to 1.25 and it played well into the 100Hz range. I may go back to the SC if I can find a good deal on a second one.


I have 2 SC10s that I may sell now that I have 2 Ultimo 12s.


----------



## quality_sound

Duuuuude, don't tell me that


----------



## SouthSyde

fahrfrompuken said:


> I have 2 SC10s that I may sell now that I have 2 Ultimo 12s.


....


----------



## narvarr

fahrfrompuken said:


> I have 2 SC10s that I may sell now that I have 2 Ultimo 12s.


PM sent to you sir.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

narvarr said:


> PM sent to you sir.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


There you go

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

Thank God Navarr is going to keep me from spending more money. Good lookin out kid. LMAO


----------



## oilman

narvarr said:


> PM sent to you sir.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


If you get rid of those leather subs? They would look good in my office as bookends until I find another use for them. LMK.


----------



## narvarr

oilman said:


> If you get rid of those leather subs? They would look good in my office as bookends until I find another use for them. LMK.


Lol. I figured they would be good for home use!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

narvarr said:


> Lol. I figured they would be good for home use!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think they rank up there with the some of the coolest looking subs out there. Nice conversation piece.


----------



## narvarr

oilman said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think they rank up there with the some of the coolest looking subs out there. Nice conversation piece.


They seriously are beautiful looking subs. Wish there was a way to show off the back.









Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

narvarr said:


> They seriously are beautiful looking subs. Wish there was a way to show off the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Ummmm....plexi

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

narvarr said:


> They seriously are beautiful looking subs. Wish there was a way to show off the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I like the cones being leather. That's the part to show off IMO.


----------

